# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Rreth figures se Imam Aliut r.a.

## Shkodrani_79

EHLUL-BEJTI A.S II
ALI IBN EBU TALIBI A.S

DËSHMI DHE KUJTIME PËR UDHËHEQËSIN E BESIMTARËVE
ALI IBN EBU TALIBIN A.S
EMIRUL MUËMININ
ALI IBN EBU TALIBI A.S
Dituria është lumë,
Urtësia det,
Dijetarët rreth lumit përshkojnë,
Të utrët mes detit notojnë,
Ndërsa njohësit në anijet e
shpëtimit lundrojnë.
(Imam Ali ibn Ebu Talib)*
*Usul El- Kafi 2:70, ulema (dijetari) Kulejni (All-llahu) xh.sh e ndriçoftë varrin e tij)

Udhëzimi i qartë:
I dërguari i All-llahut xh.sh ka thënë:
 Shenjë e besimtarit të vërtetë është dashuria ndaj Ali ibn Ebu Talibit*
Ai që dëshiron të jetoj jetën time, dhe të vdes siç vdiqa unë e të jetoj banorë i Kopshtit
të Parajsës (Xhenetit) të cilin Zoti im e ka mbjellur, le ta ndjek Ali ibn Ebu Talibin dhe
ata që e ndjekin atë, dhe le ti ndjek imamët pas meje-ngase rrjedhin nga prejardhja ime,
dhe zotërojnë mençuri dhe dituri. Keq do ta kenë ata rrenacakë të ummetit tim që nuk
do ti pranojnë meritat dhe përparsitë e tyre(imamëve), ndërsa ata që me to do ti
shkëpusin lidhjet, kanë shkëputur lidhjet edhe me mua, All-llahu xh.sh ua shkëputtë të
drejtën e shefaatit tim. (Ndërmjetësimi i Pejgamberit a.s Ditën e Gjykimit)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Tarih Bagdad 4:40, ulema dhe halif Hatibi Bagdadit
**Huljetul-Evlija 1:86 ulema dhe halif Ebu Nuajm El Aëali
2:191, ulema El-Tusi
Përkushtim :
Nuk kam menduar të gjejë person tjetër më meritor të cilit do tia kisha përkushtuar këtë
vepër se sa Emirul-Mumininit Ali ibn Ebu Talibit a.s bartësit të flamurit(bajrakut) të
besnikërisë-lojalitetit ndaj të Dërguarit të All-llahut xh.sh,ngase imam Aliu është edhe
bartës i flamurit(bajrakut) të xhihadit, zbatues I të Vërtetës së All-llahut xh.sh dhe baba i
të gjithë imamëve të Ehlul-Bejtit a.s
O Udhëheqës, edhe ne edhe fëmijët tanë na ka shtypur fatkeqësia; kemi sjell pak gjëra
çmuara, por Ti na jep merita të shumta dhe na e lësho mëshirën, ngase vërtet All-llahu i
shpërblen ata që ndajnë mëshirë.
Ky libër është I vogël por megjithatë vepër e çmuar dhe njëherit paraqet edhe shenjë
lojalitetit tim ndaj Emirul-Muëmininit Ali ibn Ebu Talibit a.s.
All-llahu xh.sh e pranoftë, e bëftë mirë kabull dhe na dhashtë të mira në këtë botë dhe
në ahiret, ngase All-llahu vërtet I shpërblen ata të cilët janë të dhënë (lojal) ndaj robërve
të Tij besnikë!
Zot! Bëje që vendimet tona të jenë në rrugë të mirë, le të jetë ndihma
Yte e plotë!
Mos lejo që vetëm vetvetes ti mbështetemi ngase ne nuk mundemi ta
përmirsojmë atë që e prishim!
Zot, Ti je bujar dhe I realizon shpresat dhe të priturat e mia,
Mirësisë tënde ia zgjas duartë dhe vetëm Ty të drejtohem!
Secila shpresë bie thevabin(shpërblimin), të cilin vetëm Ti (Zot) e din,
qoftë gjithnjë mbi (thevabin) tim, mbrojtaj Jote!


-Vështirë është sot të shkruashë qoftë madje edhe në gjuhën arabe,diç të re për Ali ibn
Ebu Talibin, halifin e katërt dhe kushëririn e afërt të të Dërguarit të Zotit, Muhamedit
a.s. Mirëpo, nga ana tjetër,çdo vepër e re mbi halifin-Aliun, paraqet interesim të
jashtëzakonshëm, madje edhe tek lexuesit e thjeshtë. Rast i këtillë do të jetë edhe me
librin e Dr. Saadea Kansa-it, i cili ka përmbledhur(përzgjedhur) tekste të autorëve të
ndryshëm arab, i ka përkthyer dhe përgatitur ato, dhe nëpërmjet tyre e ka prezentuar
halifin-aliun drejt lexuesve tanë.
-Ali ibn Ebu Talibi a.s është i vetmi musliman i cili qysh nga fëmijëria i ka takuar fesë
islame. Si gjastëvjecar ishte dëshmitar i Spalljes së parë, dhe që atëherë gjer e gjer në
vdekjen e dhunshme, ai palodhshëm punoi për të mirën e përgjithshme të islamit dhe
muslimanëve. Karakeristika e tij e përgjithshme njerëzore ishte e njohur nëpërmjet
besimit të pakursyer në fe dhe përkushtimit absolut ndaj All-llahut xh.sh dhe
pejgamberisë së të Dërguarit të Zotit, Muhamedit a.s. Detyrat, të cilat as-habët tjerë,
akëcilin shkak, nuk mundënin ti kryenin, ai i pranonte mbi supet e tij të njomadjaloshare
pa asnjëfarë hezitimi duke mos manifestuar kurrë pezëm. Ndoshta edhe më
tepër se çdo as-hab tjetër i Muhamedit a.s me gjithë zemër dëshironte që çdo urdhëres
kuranore ta shëndroj në zbatim në jetën e përditshme, kështu duke e shëndruar
islamin në fe të gjallë e të vërtetë.
- Ali ibn Ebu Talibi a.s edhepse i afërt me Muhamedin a.s si për nga fisi ashtu edhe për
nga meritat, nuk ishte në në rrethin e atyre sahabëve të cilët bashkë me Muhamedin a.s
bënin vendime madhore për fatin e islamit dhe të shoqërisë islame.
Më tepër dëshironte të jetë zbatues i vendimeve dhe propagandues(davetxhi) I islamit.
Po edhe përkundër natyrës së këtill të tij, muslimanët e atëhershëm mu për përkushtimin
e tij ndaj islamit dhe të të Dërguarit a.s lartë e çmonin dhe fuqishëm lidheshin me të
emocionalisht.
- Në një rast i Dërguari Muhamedi a.s shkoi nën përcjelljen e as-habëve dhe
bashkëpunrorëve në Uhud, që ti vizitojë varret e luftëtarëve, të cilët u vranë në luftë
kundër mushrikëve mekas. Iu drejtua Omerit, Osmanit dhe Aliut duke ju thënë se
vdekja e tyre do të jetë jonatyrore dhe tragjike.
E shikoi Aliun, i cili ishte paksa më i vjetër se njëzetvjecar, dhe i cili nuk kuptoi gjer në
fund fjalët e të Dërguarit të All-llahut ngase ishte i mahnitshëm me islamin dhe i
entuziazmuar me ardhmërin e rendit të ri të drejtësisë.
- Ali ibn Ebu Talibi a.s kur nevojitej, në çaste ishte njeri i vendimeve dhe veprave të
mëdha. Të përmendim vetëm rolin e tij gjatë kohës së tij të Hixhretit të Muhamedit a.s.
Kur i Dërguari i All-llahut u paralajmërua gjatë shpalljes së sures Jasin se mushrikët në
krye me Ebu Lehebin kuvendojnë në klubin e tyre pagan në Qabe,se si ti japin fund
jetës dhe pejgamberis e urdhëroi Aliun që të flej në shtratin e tij, ndërsa ai me rrënien e
territ të parë doli nga Meka dhe me shokun e tij dhe halifin e parë Ebu Bekrin, u nis
rrugës me plot të papritura drejt Medinës. Rrallë kush do ta kishte pranuar një detyrë
kaq të rëndë, përpos Aliut, që ti pret gjakatarët pagan në shtrarin e atij të cilin e kishin
dënuar me vdekje. Aliu këtë e bëri fare pa u shtrënguar dhe hamendur.
- Pasiqë u shpërngul në Medinë, vërsuljet e ushtarëve pagan ndaj Muhammedit a.s dhe
muslimanëve ndodhnin përçdo vit. Cakun kryesor e kishin Muhammedin a.s ngase e
dinin fare mirë se kur ta likuidojnë atë, me muslimanët do ta kenë më lehtë. Para luftës
në Bedër, Muhammedi a.s e pyeti Aliun a do të pranonte detyrën e rëndë që në dyluftim
me mushrikët ta përfaqësoj të Dërguarin e Zotit. Pa hamendje krejt I entuziazmuar e
pranoi detyrën. Në disa nga ato dyluftime, Ali ibn Ebu Talibi vrau mushrikët më të
njohur ( më me famë). Shpata e tij me dy teha Dhulfikkar e veshi me të zeza
establishmentin pagan mekkas, dhe mu kjo më vonë, kur të gjithë kaluan në islam, kurrë
nuk iu harua, dhe këtu pa mëdyshje duhet kërkuar shkakun e problemeve të tij me
Muaviun dhe bashkëmendimtarët e tij, gjatë kohës së hilafetit të Aliut. Tepër i
respektonte ata të cilët i respektonte Muhammedi a.s. Kurrë ndonjëherë nuk tregoi ndaj
ndonjërit prej tyre mosdurim.
Edhepse i ri, plot energji dhe emocione të forta, të gjithë as-habët ne mendimin se edhe
vetëm shikimi i të Dërguarit të zotit e kthjellonte dhe e kthente në realitetin e islamit.
- I Dërguari i Zotit, Muhammedi a.s shumë e donte.Kështuqë nga ky shkak kërkoi
nga axha i tij i ati i Aliut, Ebu Talibi, që tia dorëzon atë, me qëllim ta përmbaj dhe
edukoj në shtëpin e vet, që njëherit edhe Ebu Talibit tia lehtësojë përkujdesjen ndaj
anëtarëve të shumtë të familjes së tij.
- Gjatë kohës së udhëheqjes së pushtetit islam të tre para-ardhësve të tij, Ali ibn
Ebu Talibi a.s plotësishtë përmbante dhe përmbushte çdo detyrë pa asnjë farë
kundërshtimi. Në këtë kontekst vlen vetëm të përkujtojmë rolin e tij gjatë mbledhjes dhe
kompletimit të Kuranit në mushafin e parë në kohën e halifit Osman , ose rolin e tij në
luftën kundër renegatëve islam(murtedëve) me në krye Musejlem Kedh-dhabiun, apo
pjesëmarjen e tij në fushatat luftarake të ushtrisë islame kundër Bizantit dhe Persisë.
- Ali ibn Ebu Talibi a.s ishte njeri i shkencës. Falë mendjemprehtësis, ne sot
citojmë shumë të dhëna nga koha kur shkenca islame bënte hapat e saj të para të
zhvillimit komentimet e tij të Kuranit, thëniet e shumta të Muhammedit a.s të
shëndruara në hadithe, komentimi i përcaktimeve të Sheriatit, gjithë këto janë meritë e
halifit të katërtë Ali ibn Ebu Talibit a.s. Përshkrimi i tij bërë pamjes fizike të
Muhammedit a.s është aq i fortë, sa që ne sot me vërtetësin më të madhe mund tia
paraqesim vetvestes.
- Në tefsir, meritat e Aliut a.s janë tejet të jashtëzakonshme dhe të papërcaktura.
- Me problemet më të mëdha jetësore, Ali ibn Ebu Talibi a.s u ballafaqua gjatë
kohës së udhëheqjes së shtetit islam. Për shkak të trazirave në shtet, nuk pati mundësi ti
përkushtohet zgjerimit të kufijve të shtetit islam, siç patën mundësi paraardhësit e tij.
Fort brengosej dhe vuante për shkak të ndasive brenda shtetit, ndërsa ndërgjegja e tij
islame nuk I lejonte përdorimin e forcës kundër kundërshtarëve të tij. Shumëkush këtë e
konsideronte si dobësi të tij, ndërsa besnikët e tij që nga koha e haxhit lamtumirës së të
Dërguarit të Zotit, akoma e kishin të kthjellët në memorien e tyre, thënien e
Muhammedit a.s kur i porositi muslimanët Ju përbetoj(bëjë be)juvë që më kurrë të mos
i lejoni vetvetes që të vriteni ndërmjet jush dhe kështu që ktheheni sërish në mosbesim.
Ai (Aliu) më me ëndje pozicionohej për zgjidhje çfardoqoftë paqësore, gjë që të cilën
fatkeqësishtë kundërshtarët e tij nuk e posedonin ose nuk donin apo nuk e kuptonin një
gjë të tillë. Për shkak të kësaj dobësie , që sot paraqet vlerën më të madhe islame, Ali
ibn Ebi Talibi a.s e dha edhe jetën.
- Gjatë kohës kur si imam e falte namazin e sabahut në mesxhidin e Kufes,
atentatori (vrasësi) e masakroi me thikën e helmosur, duke realizuar kështu rrugën e
komplotit të Haraxhinjëve. Bashkëluftëtarëve të tij që nga ai kërkonin jo mëshirën ndaj
kundërshtarëve të tij.
- Dhe në fund ti kthehemi mbi librin dhe përgatitësin e tij. Nuk ka dyshim se ki
libër do ta zgjojë kërshërinë e atyre lexuesve të cilët dëshirojnë ti njohin figurat
historike madhore islame, e Aliu në mesin e tyre zë vendin më të lartë. Citatet e shumta,
që Dr. Saade Konso i paraqet, në të vërtet janë dëshmi e e rolit madhor të Ali ibn Ebu
Talibit a.s në fillimin e zhvillimit të islamit. Literatur e tillë në gjeneratat e hershme
gjatë shekujve ka qenë më tepër prezente, se sa që është sot.
- Në kolekcionin e Orientalistikësë HAZ në Zagreb, edhe sot e kësaj dite
ekzistojnë disa vepra ne gjuhën turke, arbe dhe pesishte, të cilat i kanë shkruar
paraardhësit tanë të mençur në Knin, Sinj, Hrvac, Gjakovo dhe Pozhegëmbi figurën e
Ali ibn Ebu Talibit. (Literaturë e tillë shkruar në gjuhët orienatle dhe atë shqipe për
imam Aliun gjendet anekënd trojeve etnike shqioptare: vërejtje e përkthyesit)
Kështuqë vepra e Dr.Saadea Kanso-s paraqet freski dhe retrispektivë të kujtimit dhe
borxhit që kemi ndaj njërit prej njerëzve më meritor në islam.
Dr. Saade Konsa e hetoi nevojën e dhe dëshirën që nga veprat e shumta dhe autorët e
ndryshëm të na ofrojë këto kujtime mbi Aliun a.s. Edhepse me profesion mjek, ai
(autori) këtë e bënë duke kujtuar thënien e Ali ibn Ebu Talibit, I cili pas luftës së Bedrit
kur Muhammmedi a.s e udhëhoqi fushatën e arsimimit të muslimanëve, iu drejtua
robërve pagan mekas me fjalëtKush nga ju ma mëson vetëm edhe një shkronjë të
vetme, me plot dëshirë do ti bëhem shërbetor.
Myftiu Shevko Omerbashiq
President i Meshihatit të Bashkësisë
Islame të Kroacisë

----------


## Shkodrani_79

Emirul-Muëminini-
-Ali ibn Ebu Talibi« Askush asnjëherë nuk ka vuajtur nga ummeti i tij, ashtu siç kam vuajtur unë ».(2)
(Imam Ali ibn Ebu Talibi a.s)
- Asnjë personalitet i lartë historik nuk ka duruar aq padrejtësi dhe të këqija, siç
duroi Ali ibn Ebu Talibi a.s gjatë jetës së tij si dhe pas shpërnguljes së tij nga kjo botë.
Jeta e tij ishte e mbushur përplot trimëri dhe famë, por prapëseprapë padrejtësia iu
vërsul atij dhe e ndoqi gjatë gjithë jetës si dhe pas vdekhes. Një kohë bukur të gjatë pas
shahidllëkut ( martirizmit) të tij, ai ishte I privuar nga e drejta më e thjeshtë, të ketë
biografinë e tij dhe vendin e tij të merituat në historinë e shkruar e të sinqertë. Shumë
gjenerata të ummetit islam i ishin ekspozuar gënjeshtrës së paparë dhe dredhive të
pashembullta, pas vdekjes së Imamit, kështuqë ekzistonte rrezik të harrohej Imam Aliu
a.s dhe roli i tij i dobishëm në hapat e para të lëvizjes islame që më vonë rezultoi drejt
madhështisë dhe famës. Ato bëma të Aliut a.s që nuk kishin mundur të harrohen, ishin
shtrembërruar dhe paraqitnin fotografinë e rrjshme për të.
- Gjithashtu duhet ditur edhe ajo se për dekada me rradhë folësit nëpër faltore
rrejshëm informonin popujt muslimanë, duke fyer e folur keq për Imam Aliun a.s dhe
rolin e tij të rëndësishëm në histori. Këtë, ato e konsideronin mënyrë më perfide për të
ndikuar në popull. Ky dënim ishte i merituar nga armiqtë e islamit, në shenjë
hakmarrjeje ndaj humbjeve që dikur pësuan idhujtarët në betejën e Bedrit.
- Gjatë kohës së sundimit të rregjimit të Emevitëve, namazxhinjtë (ato që falnin
namaz) për shembull, në fillim të xhumasë e mallkonin Aliun a.s me fjalë të cilat madje
edhe historia ka refuzuar t’i shënojë në faqet e saja (3). Ky akt i shtrembërimit të fesë,
fort e njolloste fotografinë dhe karakterin e Imam Aliut a.s e që ndihmohej fort dhe
dhunshëm nga rregjimi, ndërsa këtë lojë të fëlliqtë e luanin folësit e paguar,
tradicionalistët, historianët e oborreve të pallateve etj.
- Përkundër tendencave të këtilla të ndërpritet e vërteta, asnjëherë askush nuk
mundi t’a ndal të vërtetën e cila nëpërmjet mjegullave të komplotit doli në dritë, kjo falë
natyrës heroike të Islamit dhe drejtësisë së tij. Gënjeshtrat dhe intrigat ishin të shkurtëra
ashtu siç ishte edhe komploti i gatuar më dyftyrësi. Kështuqë grupi i komplotistëve
bashkë me shkrimtarët e tyre të parapaguar tentuan ta shtrembërojnë biografinë e
Imam Aliut a.s sipas tekeve të tyre të shëmtuara, interesave meskine, qëllimeve të
dëmshme e të këqija, ngase ato siç duket e kishin harruar faktin se e vërteta nuk mundet
përgjithnjë të fshihet: „ Kjo gënjeshtër u hoq nga sipërfaqja.“
- Lënda e studimit është rregulluar në dy pjesë, nga të cilat, ashtu siç edhe e
përmendëm më sipër, e para është biografia e shkurtër e Emirul-Muëmininit-Ali ibn
Ebu Talibit a.s gjatë jetës së Pejgamberit-Muhammedit a.s dhe kohës së sundimit të tri
Halifëve të parë. Pjesa e dytë e sundimit shkoqit vetë jetën e tij, përkatësisht periudhën
kur Imam Aliu a.s u morr me udhëheqjen e bashkësisë islame.
- Jemi përpjekur ta rrëfejmë heroizmin dhe fisnikërinë e tij në fushën e politikës,
administratës dhe ekonomisë së shoqërisë, si dhe udhëheqjen gjatë kohës së paqes dhe
luftës.

- Segmenti i tretë, i publikuar në pjesën e dytë, përcakton karakteristikat e
spikatura ( të veçanta) të Emirul-Muëmininit-Aliut a.s si dhe prezentimi i afërsisë së tij
me All-llahun xh.sh dhe popullin rreth tij.
- Lusim All-llahun xh.sh për udhëzim, mbrojtje, udhëheqje dhe ndihmë në
përpjekje që t’i forcojë të gjitha energjitë tona, dhe mundësinë e sinqertë të besimit se
konfliktet e sotshme ideologjike të ummetit Islam dhe të armiqëve të përbetuar të
Islamit, do të tejkalohen dhe përfundimisht do të mposhten.
Ai All-llahu vërtetë dëgjon lutjet tona dhe Ai është Mbrojtësi më i Mirë!
Lindja
- E premte, 13-ti i maujit të bekuar Rexhep, dymbëdhjetë vjet para caktimit të
Muhammedit a.s për të Dërguar të All-llahut. Fatimeja e bija e Asedit ndje se do të lind
fëmijë. Ajo erdhi në Qabe dhe duke e përshkruar, iu lut Zotit të Madhërishëm:
„ o All-llah! Unë besoj në Ty, në të Dërguarin Tënd, në librin e Shenjtë që e ke zbritur.
Unë besojë në atë që ka thënë ghyshi im Ibrahim El-Halili a.s i cili e ndërtoi Shtëpinë e
Shenjtë-Qabenë. Kështuqë për hirë të ndërtuesit të kësaj Shtëpie dhe për hirë të fëmijut
që e kam në bark, të lutem ty që dhimbjet e lindjes të m’I lehtësosh“(4)
- Fatimeja bija e Asadit u mbështet në murin e Qabes për të pushuar. Çuditërisht
muri u hap, dhe Fatime bint Asad hyri brenda , dhe muri prapë u mbyll pas saj.
- Axha I Muhammedit a.s, Abbas ibn Abdul-Mutalibi e vërtetoi këtë çudi. Ai dhe
shokët e tij u vërsulën drejt dyerve të mbyllura të Shtëpisë së Shenjtë, duke u përpjekur
më kot që t’i hapin.
- Duke kupruar se kjo është një ndodhi e jashtëzakonshme, ata ndalën tentimin e
tyre për të hyrë në Qabe.
- Lajmi për këtë ngjarje të çuditshme sa era u përhap në qytetin e Mekes.
- Imam Aliu u lind në Qabe me sytë e mbyllur, ndërsa trupin e tij të njomë
solemnisht e paralajmëroi All-llahi i Plotëfuqishëm.
- Fatimeja në Qabe kaloi tri ditë, ndërsa të katërtën ditë doli duke mbajtur në duart
e saja fëmijën e vet dhe shkoi drejt te Muhammedi që të pasalindurin ta vëjë në duart e
tij besnike. Atëherë Muhammedi a.s e lexoi ezanin dhe tekbirin në veshët e fëmijut.
- Lindja e Imam Aliut a.s në brenda Qabesë së Shenjtë është e vetmja lindje e tillë
në botë. Asnjë Pejgamber nuk është bekuar dhe nderuar kësisoji. Fakti i
pakontestueshëm se Qabeja është vendi i lindjes së Ali ibn Ebu Talibit a.s është i njohur
në të gjitha historitë.(5)
- Lajmet e bekuara dhe të gëzuara ju përcollën Ebu Talibit (6) dhe banuesve të
shtëpisë së tij, dhe ato fflitnin se si e kanë parë Muhammedin-Mustafanë a.s duke e
mbajtur Aliun në duartë e tij, dhe se është nisur drejt shtëpisë së Ebu-Talibit, shtëpi në
të cilën edhe ai vetë kishte jetuar dhe ishte edukuar.
- Me këtë rast u shtrua një gosti e madhe. U therën shumë dele në shenjë të të
posalindurit. U shprehën përgëzime nga të gjithë si dhe nderime të shumta për
bajraktarin e tyre të Benu Hashimëve Ebu Talibin dhe fëmijun e tyre.
- Ditët iknin shpejtë, ndërsa fëmija i bekuar rritej e merrte shtat në duart e
prindërve të tij dhe kushëririt të tij Muhammedit a.s i cili e vizitonte shtëpinë e axhës së
tij, shtëpi në të cilën ai më parë përjetoi shqetësimet e ngrohat djaloshare dhe thithi nga
burimi i sinqeritetit dhe përkushtimit qysh në vitet e fëmijërisë dhe rinisë. Muhammedi


a.s gjithnjë e vizitonte shtëpinë e axhës së tij edhe atëherë kur ishte i martuar me gruan e
tij Hadixhenë, me të cilën jetonte në shtëpinë e vet. Ai e ushqente Aliun dhe e mbulonte
me dashurinë dhe përkujdesej me devocion për të, duke e marrë në krahë dhe duke ia
përkundur djepin.(7)
ALIU NËN MBROJTJEN (PËRKUJDESJEN) E TË
DËRGUARIT-MUAHMMEDIT A.S
Kaluan gjashtë vjetë nga lidja e Aliut. Kurejshët, fisi nga i cili rrjedh Muahmmedi a.s
përjetuan krizë të thellë ekonomike e cila fort ndikoi (e goditi) Ebu Talibin, i cili si
kryefamiljar i popullit të varfër, i cili I drejtohej atij për ndihmë, ngaqë përfaqësonte
personalitet eminent në shoqërinë e Mekës, i ndihmonte familjes së madhe me aq sa
mundej.
- Vetëm Pejgamberi a.s dhe fisi i tij Benu Hashim e kuptojnë situatën e rëndë të
udhëheqësit të vet. Ndaj, mu për këtë Pejgamberi a.s shkoi tek El-Abbas bin Abdul-
Mutalibi, më pasaniku i fisit Benu Hashim, dhe i thotë : „ O xhaxha! Vëllai yt Ebu
Talibi ushqen familje të madhe, ndërsa populli është tejet i pikëlluar me situatën. Vemi
t’ia lehtësojmë brengën, ngase ai edhe neve na ka ushqyer.“(8)
- Propozimi i Pejgamberit a.s u prit me zemërgjërësi nga xhaxhai i tij El-Abbasi
dhe së shpejti të dy u nisën për te Ebu-Talibi, dhe e lajmëruan për atë që kishin
biseduar. Ebu Talibi në gjithë këtë u shpreh:“ Nëse Akilin dhe Talibin m’i punësoni e
kështu ata më ndihmojnë, unë do t’ju lejoj juve të merni gjithçka nga unë që ju
pëlqen.“(9)
- El-Abbasi e morri Xhaferrin, ndrësa Pejgamberi a.s morri Aliun, i cili atëbotë
ishte vetëm gjashtëvjeçar.(10) Me zgjedhjen e Aliut a.s Pejgamberi a.s tha :“Unë e
zgjodha atë që All-llahu ma caktoi nga ju, Aliun „(11)
- Kështu Aliu a.s që nga fëmijëria e hershme jetoi nën mbrojtjen e të Dërguarit të
All-llahut xh.sh, u rrit nën mbikëqyrjen e tij dhe nga vetë burimi thithi butësinë dhe
kreativitetin sakrifikues për Islam. I dërguari i All-llahut xh.sh si mbrojtës dhe
përkujdesës i tij e mësonte dhe ushqente vetë. Ai kurrë nuk u nda nga ai gher sa u
shpërngul tek All-llahu i Lartëmadhëruar.
FRYTI I EDUKATËS SË PEJGAMBERIT A.S
- Imam Aliu a.s ka pohuar, se pjesën më të madhe të diturisë e ka fituar-nxënë nga
mësuesi i tij, Pejgamberi a.s.
- Në njërin nga fjalimet e tij, të njohur me emirin El-Kasiah (fjalimi i qorimit) ka
thënë: „ E dini mirë vendin tim pranë Pejgamberit a.s-duke pasur parasysh afërsinë
gjinore dhe pozitën e posaçmë. Kur isha fëmi, ai më merrte nën mbrojtjen e tij. E kishte
zakon të më shtrëngonte në kraharor dhe t’më vendoste pranë në shtratin e tij, ta afronte
trupin e tij pranë trupit tim dhe me këtë t’më mundësonte ta shijojë aromën e këndshme
të tij. E kishte të përtypte diçka dhe mandej t’ma jepte pak nga pak. Kurrë nuk ka
gjetur gënjeshtër në fjalët e mia, e as dobësim në çfarëdo veprimi tim. Që nga koha kur
ate-Selami i All-llahut qofshin mbi te dhe mbi pasardhësit e tij! e ndanë nga sisa, Allllahu
pranë tij e caktoi melaqen më të madhe të Vetin për të udhëhequr edhe ditën edhe
natën rrugës së mirësisë dhe mirësjelljes së njerëzve. Kurse unë e kam ndjekur pas si
mëz i deves i cili ndjek gjurmët e nënës së tij. Për çdo ditë më tregonte, me shembuj,


disa nga vetitë e tij dhe më urdhëronte t’i ndjeki. Ç’do vjet shkonte në izolim në Hira,
ku e kam parë, por ku askush tjetër nuk e ka parë. Atëbotë Islami nuk ka qenë i
pranishëm në asnjë shtëpi pos në Shtëpinë e Pejgamberit të Zotit-Selami i All-llahut
qofshin mbi te dhe mbi Familjen e tij! dhe Hadixhes.Kam qenë i treti pas atyre dyve. E
kam shikuar dritën e Shpalljes dhe Porosisë dhe e kam shijuar aromën e
pejgamberllëkut.”(12)
- Teksti i mësipërm me vetë fjalët e tij, rrëfen, se si Imam Aliu a.s qysh në
fëmijëri kishte trajtim të veçantë nga ana e Pejgamberit a.s. Kujdesi, dhembshuria dhe
përkujdesi vetëmohues i Pejgamberit a.s madje edhe përtypja e ushqimitë të cilën Aliut
ia jepte në gojën e tij, duke e mbajtur gjithnjë në duart e tij, qartë na tregon se
Pejgamberi a.s e ndjente sikur djalin e tij të dytë.
- Gjatë kohës së fëmijërisë dhe rinisë së Aliut a.s, Pejgamberi a.s investoi mund të
madhë në formimin e personalitetit të tij, gjithnjë duke e mësuar të punojë sikur ai dhe
ta ndjek shembullin e tij. Ç’do ditë i tregonte shembuj të ri të moralit të tij të lartë, gjë
që Aliu a.s hap pas hapi e ndiqte. Ndaj nuk është gabim të thuhet apo të besohet se Aliu
a.s qysh në fillim ishte zgjedhur gjithnjë për të komentuar Pejgamberin a.s, në dijen e
tij, qëndrueshmërinë e tij, qëndrimet e tij të ndryshme në çështjen e udhëheqjes po bile
edhe në të ecurit.(13)
- Imam Aliu a.s ishte shumë i pastër në shpirtë, i ndershëm dhe i moralshëm në
ndjekjen e shembullit të Pejgamberit a.s. Shumë hije të fshehta që do të ndoshin në të
ardhmen, ishin të ndriçuara përpara tij. Ai thotë:“ Kur Pejgamberi a.s e shpaloi Shpallje
e parë, e kamë dëgjuar vajtimin e shejtanit, ndaj pyeta: „Ç’është ky vajtim (rënkim)? Ai
(Pejgamberi a.s) u përgjegj :“ Ky është shejtani i cili e humbi shpresën se do t’i
nënshtrohemi. Në dëshprimin e tij vajton për shansin e humbur. O Ali, vërtetë ti dëgjon
atë që dëgjojë unë dhe sheh atë që shoh unë, vetëm që ti nuk je Pejgamber. Ali ti je
ndihmësi im dhe ti gjithnjë do të jeshë në anën e të së vërtetës dhe drejtësisë.“(14)
- Rrugë kjo, të cilën e arrijti duke e ndjekur rrugën e madhërishme të All-llahut
xh.sh. Ky ishte rol që ishte i ndarë nga roli i Muhammedit a.s por atij (Aliut) i ishte
dërguar sikur thirrje. Kështuqë ai plotësisht e meritoi të jetë ndihmës i Pejgamberit a.s. I
tillë ishte Imam Aliu a.s.
NËN HIJEN E SHPALLJES
-Edhepse Imam Aliu a.s jetoi gjashtë vjet nën përkujdesjen e të jatit dhe vëllezërve të tij,
rolin kyç në përkujdesjen e tij e pati Muhammedi a.s, dhe kjo paraqet një detyrë të
veçantë dhe kthesë vendimtare në formimin e personalitetit të tij, gjë të cilën e kemi
përmendur më herët në libër, përkatësihtë ardhjen e tij në shtëpinë e Pejgamberit a.s për
shkak të krizës që e kishte goditur të atin e Aliut.a.s Ebu Talibin. Që nga kjo kohë Imam
Aliu a.s jetoi gjithnjë me Pejgamberin a.s duke duruar vështirësitë, që i përjetoi në
rininë e tij të hershme si dëshmitarë i drejtëpërdrejtë i gjithë atyre ndodhive që ndodhnin
në jetën e të Dërguarit të All-llahut xh.sh. Ndaj nisur kjo, edukimi dhe arsimimi i Imam
Aliut a.s nuk ishte i rëndomtë dhe i natyrshëm, sikur që do të ishte po të edukohej nga i
ati dhe vëllezërit e tij. Përvojën dhe mësimin e merrte duke u kënaqur nga ajo që si hije
e ndiqte Pejgamberin a.s madje edhe gjatë kohës kur ai (Muhammedi a.s) izolohej në
shpellën Hira, shpellë në të cilën iu rrëfyen dhe hapën fshehtësitë e mendjes dhe shpirtit,
dhe me të cilat i Dërguari i All-llahut xh.sh e nisi rrugëtimin e tij pejgamberik.

----------


## Shkodrani_79

- Imam Aliu a.s i kujton ato ditë vendimtare të periudhës së jetës së tij, duke i
kujtuar:“Çdo vjet Pejgamberi a.s shkonte në izolim në shpellën Hira, ku e kam parë, dhe
vetëm unë kam qenë me të e askush tjetër.(15)
- Po, ai ishte vetëm Aliu a.s i cili tregoi ndryshimet e mëdha shpirtërore të cilët
ndodhën në shpirtin e Muhammedit a.s. Falë shpirtëgjërësisë dhe vetive të forta morale
e shpirtërore, që shpirti i tij i arriti duke e ndjekur Shpalljen që i zbriste Pejgamberit a.s,
Imam Aliu a.s thellë i ndjeu ndryshimet që do pasonin, e që ishin në botën e
padukshme, në të cilën shejtani i mallkuar pasiqë pësoi humbje dhe shpresë se do të
adhurohet, ishte përfundimisht i humbur. Ai-Imam Aliu a.s i vërejti parashenjat e
pejgamberllëkut të cilat në një mënyrë tjetër e më të vogël se sa Mësuesit të tij-
Muhammedit a.s iu dëftuan, para se drita hyjnore të shndërrit nëpërmjet ajeteve të Para
të Shpalljes, udhërrëfyesin e tij Pejgamberin a.s që ia shpallën misionin e tij për mbarë
njerëzit, pra ajetet e para:“Lexo, me emrin e Zotit tënd, i Cili krijoi(çdo gjë). Krijoi
njeriun prej një gjaku të ngjizur (në mitrën e nënës). Lexo! Se Zoti yt është më bujari!
Ai që e mësoi (njeriun) të shkruaj me pendë. I mësoi njeriut atë që nuk e dinte.“ (El-
Alek, 1-5).

BESIMTARË E PARË

- Duke e marë Shpalljen e parë të shpenjtë, dhe zbritjen e shpalljes, i Dërguari
Muhammedi a.s e informoi Imam Aliun a.s për Shpalljen menjëherë pasi u kthye në
shtëpi.(16). Imam Aliu a.s këtë e pranoi me besueshmërinë dhe vërtetësinë më të
madhe, njësoj siç veproi edhe gruaja fisnike e Muhammedit a.s hazreti Hadixheja,
duke e mbështetur fort burrin e saj. Nga këto dhe këtu filloi qeliza e bashkësië së
besimtarëve në sipërfaqen e tokës. Është veçanërisht e rëndësishme të theksohet se
Pejgamberi a.s kurrë nuk e thiri në Islam Imam Aliun a.s ashtu siç veproi më vonë me
njerëzit e tjerë, ngase ai-Aliu a.s veçmë ishte musliman me lejen e All-llahut, nga ana e
familjes së tij. Asnjëherë nuk e kaploi injoranca e xhajilijjetit, dhe kurrë nuk u shoqërua
me injorantët, e as që ndonjëherë ishte kyçur në ndonjë vepër të shëmtuar. Kështuqë,
kur i Dërguari i All-llahut xh.sh e informoi Imam Aliun a.s për Vahjin që iu shpall dhe
thirrjen islame, ai palëkunshëm menjëherë besoi në vërtetësinë e Shpalljes dhe u vu në
disponim të urdhëresave të Muhammedit a.s.
- Kjo ishte leja që e dha All-llahu xh.sh. „Keramull-llahu Vexh-huhu“ (All-llahu
xh.sh e bekoftë fytyrën e tij) dhe kështu Aliut a.s iu bë një nder i madh. Kjo ishte një
suprizë ne ndriçimin e të së Vërtetës, ngase Imam Aliu a.s ishte akoma fëmijë dhjetëvjeçar.
- Imam Aliu a.s, astu siç thamë, ishte i parapërgaditur që ta ndjek Pejgamberin a.s
dhe gjithnjë në këtë fytyrë e ndërtoi karakterin dhe personalitetin e tij si dhe i thelloi


bazat e vetive dhe moralit të lartë. Asnjë e re nuk është shtuar në kallëzimet që Imam
Aliu nuk i morri me befasi duke dëgjuar për Shpalljen e bekuar. Ngase, ai siç dijmë,
jetoi nën mbrojtjen dhe përkujdesjen e Muhammedit a.s, i cili i lutej dhe e madhëronte
vetëm All-llahun xh.sh, dhe ndryshoi botëkuptimin e gabuar të të kuptuarit të gjërave
dhe udhëheqjes, si dhe sjelljen iracionale të periudhës paraislamike, periudhë para
shpalljes ë Sures së parë të Kur’anit të Madhnueshëm.
- Imam aliu a.s dinte gjithçka për të Dërguarin e All-llahut xh.sh, për fenë dhe
zbatimin e saj, shumë bukur , ashtu siç i dinte dhe njihte vetitë e tij të jashtëzakonshme
mendore e shpirtërore. Lutej bashkë me të, e ndiqte dhe punonte siç punonte ai
(Pejgamberi a.s vër. e përkth.), madje edhe në ditët e tij të rinisë së hershme. Kurdoherë
kur Muhammedi a.s fliste për Shpalljen e Shenjtë, ai-Aliu a.s çdoherë atë e pranonte me
gjithë zemër, si deh me tërë trupin, pa asnjë lloj hezitimi dhe ngurrimi.
- All-llahu xh.sh kur ia besoi Shpalljen e Tij të Shenjtë, Muhammedi a.s e
urdhëroi që thirjen islame ta fillojë nga të afërmit e tij përkitazi me këtë Ibn Hisham, në
veprën e tij „Es-siretu“ thotë:“Atëherë i Dërguari i All-llahut xh.sh filloi ftesën e tij për
në rrugën e Zotit dhe Pejgamberllëkun e tij, fshehurazi duke i thirrë dhe kumtuar
familjarëve të tij, që më tepër u besonte.(17)
- Kështu ai e nisi thirrjen duke filluar me Imam Aliun a.s dhe Hadixhenë, duke ua
rrëfyer Shpalljen, ndërsa më vonë edhe Zejdin birin e Harithit. Askush përveç këtyre
dhe disa familjarëve tjerë të tij nuk dinte asgjë për këtë.
- Imam Husejni biri i Aliut a.s në fjalimin e tij mbajtur në lidhje me Islamin e
babait të tij-Ali ibn Ebu Talibit a.s ka thënë:“…edhe ai besonte në All-llahun e
Lartëmadhëruar dhe në Pejgamberin e Tij. Ai tri vjet ua tejkalonte të tjerëve në imanin
ndaj All-llahut xh.sh, Pejgamberit të Tij, si dhe në faljen e namazit.“(18)
- Për pranimin e tij të hershëm të Islamit, vetë Imam Aliu a.s për vetveten
thotë:“… unë isha i treti prej ne të treve që e pranuam Islamin (Pejgamberi-Muhammedi
a.s, Hadixheja dhe unë), kur askush tjetër në botë nuk e kishte pranuar Islamin. Unë
madje e kam dritën e Shpalljes dhe Porosisë dhe kam shijuar aromën e
Pejgamberrllëkut.“
- Pejgamberi a.s duke e patur rrethin e familjarëve që e pranuan Shpalljen, atëherë
filloi ta zhgjerojë hallkën e thirrjes në Islam, drejtuar personave tjerë potencial, të cilëve
u besonte dhe të cilët ishin të përshtatshëm për thirrjen e tij. Kështuqë një pjesë e
popullit e pranoi Islamin. Shumica prej tyre ishin djelmosha të rinj mekkas, që u
ndalohej besimi dhe u ekspozoheshin torturimeve. Ata mblidheshin për ta mësuar
Kur’anin e Madhnueshëm dhe të merrnin lajme mbi shpalljet e All-llahut xh.sh që ia
zbritte fesë së Lartësuar. Këto në atë kohë ishin ndryshimet më të mëdha avangarderevolucionare.
I PARI NGA THIRRËSIT NË ISLAM
- All-llahu xh.sh i tha Pejgamberit të Vet a.s t’i thirrë në fe edhe anëtarët e tjerë të
fisit të tij.“Benu Hashim“, me një porosi më të gjërë:
„ Dhe tërhiqu vërejtjen farefisit tënd më të afërt. E të jeshë i butë ndaj besimtarëve
që të preanuan ty. E nëse ato (jobesimtarët) të të kundërshtojnë, ti thuaj:“ Unë jamë i
pastër nga ajo që punoni ju.“ (El-Shuara, 214-216)
- Kur Pejgamberi a.s e morri urdhërin nga All-llahu i Lartësuar t’ua tërheq
vërejtjen farefisit të afërt, e caktoi Aliun a.s që ta ftojë fisin në gosti. Erdhën dyzet prej
tyre në shtëpinë e Pejgamberit a.s. pas ngrënies I Dërguari-Muhammedi a.s iu drejtua


me fjalët:“O Bijtë e Abdul-Mutalibit! All-llahu xh.sh më dërgoi mua që të gjitha
krijesave, e posaçërisht juve- më tha Ai (All-llahu) t’ua tërheq vërejtjen, fisit tuaj dhe
farefisit më të afërt.
- Kështuqë unë ju thërras t’i thoni dy fjali, fjali të lehta në gjuhë, ndërsa me peshë
në peshore; me të cilat fjali do t’i pushtoni popujt arabë dhe të tjerë që juve do t’ju
ndjekin dhe me të cilat fjali ju do të hyni në Xhennet dhe do të shpëtoni nga
Xhehennemi:“ Dëshminë se nuk ka Zot tjetër përveç All-llahut, dhe se unë jamë I
Dërguari i All-llahut. Secili që këtë e pranon dhe më përkrah mua në kryerjen e
misionit, do të jetë vëllai, zëvendësi, ndihmësi, kryembrojtësi dhe trashëgimtari im.“
(19).
Përderisa Ebu Lehebi e kritikoi dhe ia tërhoqi vërejtjen Pejgamberit a.s kundër shpalljes
së pejgamberrllëkut të tij, nga ana tjetër Ebu Talibi ia dha përkrahjen e tij duke i thënë
Pejgamberit a.s:“ Ec përpara me thirrjen (mesazhin) tënd! Për Zotin, unë asnjëherë nuk
do të heq dorë për të të mbrojtur dhe do të jem mburoja jote.(20)
Në këtë kohë, më i riu nga të gjithë të pranishmit, Ali ibn Ebu Talibi u çua dhe tha:“ O I
Dërguari i All-llahut! Unë do të të ndihmoj në rolin tënd.“
Pejgamberi a.s e urdhëroi që të ulet. Aliu duke parë se askush nuk përgjigjet, u çua
sërish dhe përsëri ia ofroi ndihmën e tij, për ta përkrahur e mbrojtur, por Pejgamberi a.s
përsëri e urdhëroi të ulet.
Pejgamberi a.s prapë i përsëriti fjalët e tij. Dhe sërish askush nuk u përgjigj përveç
Imam Aliut a.s zëri i vetëm i cili dëgjohej si përgjigje pohuese ndaj thirrjes së të
Dërguarit a.s, duke ia ofruar përkrahjen e plotë kësaj të mire ( Fesë Islame, vërej. e
përkth.) Ky ishte vendimi i fortë i tij, dhe besimi i cilie ndërpreu heshtjen që
mbretëronte. Kur edhe për herën e tretë nuk kishtë asnjë përgjigje nga askush, përveç
Imam Aliut a.s, nga i cili u kthye Pejgamberi a.s duke i thënë:“ Ulu, ti je vëllai im,
përfaqësuesi, ndihmësi, ndjekësi dhe trashëgimtari im. (21)
Vizitorët u çuan të shkojnë dhe në mënyrë ironike iu drejtuan Ebu Talibit:“ Urime për
pranimin e fesë së nipit tënd, i cili e përcaktoi djalin tënd në komandantin tënd.“

KUNDËRSHTIMI I JOBESIMTARËVE

Pas refuzimit të thirrjes nga anëtarët e fisit të vet, Pejgamberi a.s i Lartësuar a.s ishte në
gjendje kritike dhe tepër kundërshtuese. I pari kundërshtim ishte me Ebu Lehebin dhe
gruan e tij, të cilët filluan ta sulmojnë Pejgamberin a.s dhe t’i shkaktojnë vështirësi në
rrugën e tij, duke i bërë shantazhe që t’i ndryshojë mendimet dhe të heq dorë nga
misioni i tij fisnik.
Thirrja e All-llahut shpejtoi në sqarimin e rrugës për shoqërinë në kohën e injorancës.
Thirrja për ta pranuar Islamin, nga mënyra e të thirrurit fshehurazi kaloi haptazi.
Pejgamberi i All-llahut xh.sh doli para Qabesë dhe haptazi zëshëm ia shpalli popullit të
vet, atë që All-llahu xh.sh ia shpalli si Pejgamber.
Suksesi i përhapjes dhe pranimit të Islamit, sa vinte e shtohej nga numri i të rinjve, që
shumica ishin nga shoqëria mekase. Sa vinte e shtohej numri i
besimtarëve, aq më tepër ashpërsohej qëndrimi i jobesimtarëve, të cilët madje futën në
përdorim taktikën e terrorit. Secili fis si dhe familje e filluan fushatën e përndjekjes së
besimtarëve, edhepse ishin anëtarë të tyre. I torturonin dhe me çdo kusht tentonin ta
shtypnin besimin e tyre, mirëpo, ata-besimtarët ishin të vendosur dhe kishin besim të


patundshëm, si dhe udhëzimin e së Vërtetës përcjellur nga fjalët xhevahir të të Dërguarit
të All-llahut xh.sh-Muhammedit a.s, fjalë këto të cilat thellë ishin ngulitur në zemrat e
tyre, dhe ishin të etshëm për të bërë vepra të mira. Pejgamberi a.s me qëllim që t’i lirojë
nga torturimet brutale fizike besimtarët, të cilët, sa vinin e ashpërsoheshin, i udhëzoi dhe
i lejoi të shpërngulen në Abisini (Etiopinë e sotshme, vërej. e përkth.) nën udhëheqjen e
Xhafer ibn Ebu Talibit, vëllait dhjetë vjetë më të vjetër të Imam Aliut a.s. Xhaferi me
urtësinë e tij i ndaloi planet e Kurejshëve, të cilët tentonin të ndikojnë te mbreti i
Abisinisë, me qëllim që ky i fundit të ndërrojë mendjen dhe qëndrimin e tij ndaj
emigrantëve muslimanë dhe t’i dëbojë nga vendi i tij.

KUNDËRSHTIMI I EBU TALIBIT NDAJ ARMIQËVE TË ISLAMIT

Edhepse Kurejshitët i kundërshtonin pasuesit e Islamit me anë të dhunës dhe torturave,
prapëseprapë nuk mundnin t’i bëjnë dëm të Dërguarit-Muhammedit a.s, i cili ishte
udhëheqësi i ndryshimeve dhe zbritjes së Shpalljes. Ata e dinin se Ebu Talibi është
kryetari i Benu Hashimëve dhe ai nuk jepte asnjëfarë leje për çfarërdoqoftë lloj terrori
ndaj të Dërguarit të All-llahut xh.sh. Ebu Talibi udhëhiqej dhe gëzonte rrespekt të
madh, jo vetëm mes anëtarëve të Benu Hashimëve por tek të gjitha fiset e Mekkës. Ai
ishte mbrojtës i vendosur i pejgamberllëkut dhe qëndronte si mur i pakapërcyeshëm
kundër armiqëve në mbrojtje të Muhammedit a.s, nga e keqja edhe tërbimi i tyre.
Kurejshitët shumë mirë e dinin këtë gjë, ndaj edhe pranuan metodën e bisedimit,
pazarllëqeve dhe provokimeve.
Kurejshitët e përdornin ndikimin e tyre te Ebu Talibi, me qëllim që ai të heq dorë nga
përmbajtja që kishte për Pejgamberin a.s. Ata-Kurejshitët i ofronin pasuri dhe pushtet të
Dërguarit –Muhammedit a.s vetëm e vetëm ta ndërpresë thirrjen e tij hyjnore, ndaj për
gjithë këto oferta ta bisedonin me Ebu Talibin dhe ia tërhiqnin vërejtjen në konfrontim
të ashpër fizik mes tij dhe Kurejshëve, nëse ai më tej vazhdon ta mbrojë të Dërguarin-
Muhammedin a.s. Mirëpo, përkundër gjithë këtyre presioneve dhe shantazheve e
kërcënimeve, Ebua Talibi qëndroi stoikisht i palëkundur në mbrojtjen e të Dërguarit-
Muhammedit a.s dhe e mbrojti përkundër rreziqeve nga më të mëdhajat që u ekspozohej
e që mund t’i kushtoni shtrenjtë madje edhe me viktima të shumta

----------


## Shkodrani_79

EBU TALIBI ME TË DËRGUARIN E ALL-LLAHUT NË RRETHIM

Kur Kurejshitët dështuan pëkatësisht nuk ia arijtën qëllimet që Pejgamberin a.s t’a
ndalojnë nga misoini i tij-thirrja Islame, udhëheqësit kurejshitmbajtën mbledhje
urgjente në « Daru-n-Nevada » (« Shtëpia e mbledhjeve ») në shtëpinë e Kasij ibn
Kilabit, ku filluan të diskutojnë për ngjarjet dhe çështjet kyçe që ngjanin në shoqërinë e


tyre. Aty ata ranë në ujdi që t’i bojkotojnë Benu Hashimët dhe çdo kënd që do të kishte
punë me to. Ranë në ujdi dhe sollën vendime që t’i izplojnë ekonomikisht dhe t’i leçitin
në shoqëri, që do të thoshte se askush me to (muslimanët, vërej. e përkth.) nuk ka të
drejtë as të bisedojë, tregtoj qoftë në blerje apo shitje, madje as që do të kishte të drejtë
marrjeje e dhënie martesore me anëtarët e Hashimitëve.
Këtë marrëveshje e vërtetuan dyzet Kurejshitë eminent. Për ta mbrojtur vetveten nga
Kurjeshitët, anëtarët e Beni Hashimëve, nën urdhërin e udhëheqësit të tyre Ebu Talibit,
u vendosën në kodrinën « Shoub Ebu Talib ».
Një kohë bukur të gjatë ata nuk guxonin të futen në Mekë, përveçse në dy raste : gjatë
kohës së vizitës së Qabesë dhe Umres. Kjo mënyrë e jetesës, filloi edhe më tepër t’i
acarojë marrëdhëniet mes Benu Hashimëve dhe Kurejshitëve. Ebu Talibi e përforconte
rrethinën e Shoubit me qëllim që mos të befasohej nga sulmet e papritura të Kurejshëve.
Kështu, Kurejshitët në këtë gjendje qëndruan bashkë me Pejgamberin a.s, Imam Aliun
a.s plot tri vjetë, ndërsa sipas disave katër vjet, vjet këto të jetës së rëndë ku hoqën të
zinjtëe ullirit, të rrethuar me varfëri, mjerim, duke përjetuar mynxyrë të hatashme dhe
pikëllim në zemër.
- Me qëllim që gjendja të përkeqësohet edhe më tej, Kurejshitët e shtrënguan
rrethimin skajmërisht duke e ndërprerë furnizimin apo dyfishuar çmimet, kështuqë edhe
disa ishin miq të Benu Hashimëve, prapseprapë nuk, mundnin asgjë të shitnin. Ndaj,
gjithë kjo leçitje-izolim, Benu Hashimët hiqnin vuanin nga skamja (varfëria), historia
ka shënuar se fëmijët qanin me të madhe prej urisë sa që dëgjohej tepër larg vaji i tyre.
- Pas kalimit të atyre tri viteve të rënda e të dhimbshme, Pejgamberi a.s i tha
xhaxhait të tij Ebu Talibit, se marrëveshja e Kurejshitëve me të gjitha padrejtësitë e saja,
që ishte vënë në formë të shkruar në murin e Qabesë, është shkyer (ngrënë nga krymbi,
vërej e përkth.) përveç fjalëve « …në emrin Tënd, O Zot » (23).
- Ebu Talibi vrapoi drejt Kurejshitëve duke ju thënë : » Nipi im më ka thënë, se
letrën e juaj të marrëveshjes e ka ngrënë krimbi, përveç pjesës ku përmendet emri i Allllahut.
Kështuqë ai (Muhammedi) është në të drejtë, ndërsa ju keni gabuar dhe keni bërë
të keqe të madhe me vendimin e jauj, mirëpo, nëse ai nuk e ka thënë të vërtetën, atëherë
vet unë me duart e mia do t’ua dorëzoj juve. »
- « Ti plotësisht je i qartë «- thanë Kurejshitët dhe e morrën letrën. Kur filluan ta
shikojnë panë se letrën e kishte grisur krimbi tamam siç u kishte thënë Ebu Talibi. Filloi
nje diskutim vendimtar, pjesa tjetër e letrës u copëtau në grim ca, dhe bojkotit e
rrethimit i dhanë fund. Humbja e bojkotit ishte fitore e jashtëzakonshme për shumë e
shumë simpatizues dhe ndihmës të Shpalljes që gjendeshin në Mekë.
- Të tilla ishin sakrificat e Familjes së Imam Aliut a.s për rrugën e All-llahut
xh.sh.
- Gjersa Imam Aliu i pari iu përgjigj ftesës së të Vërtetës dhe qëndroi stoikisht si
luftari më i shquar i frontit islamik gjatë gjithë jetës, i ati i tij Ebu Talibi, e sakrifikoi
madje edhe pozitën e tij shoqërore që gëzonte tek Kurejshitët, duke përjetuar vështirësi
të hidhura në mbështetje të Shpalljes së Madhe të All-llahut. Ai, në të vërtetë ishte
mbrojtësi i Pejgamberit a.s në misionin e tij të thirrjes, përkundër pozitës që kishte në
shoqëri si dhe rolin e tij prej kryepari të fisit, e cila i ndizte të gjithë të tjerët.
- Xhafer ibn Ebu Talibi e filloi jetën e tij e të jetuarit në Islam, me rastin e
mbajtjes së fjalimit madhështor, që e mbajti kur ishte në krye të emigrantëve muslimanë
në Abisini. Më pas, kulminacionin e tij e arrijti, me sakrificën e tij të pashoqe në
Betejën e ***’es, kur sakrificën e tij e kurërizoi me hubjen e dy duarve, ndaj ishte i


njohur me emrin « Xhaferi Fluturues », d.m.th ai i cili në Xhennet fluturon me melaqet,
ashtu siç e emërtoi vetë i Dërguari i All-llahut, Muhammedi a s.
- Pejgamberi, Muhammmedi a.s shumë e donte, dhe kur Xhaferi u kthye prej
Abisinie në Medinë, e cila përputhet me çlirimin e Mekës, Muhammedi a.s e shtrëngoi
fort dhe e puthi në ballë duke i thënë : »Unë nuk di për çfarë të jem më tepër i gëzuar :
për kthimin e Xhaferit apo çlirimin e Hajberit. »(25)
KTHIMI NË TERITORIN E ISLAMIT (MEKË)
- Vdekja e Ebu Talibit sihte humbje e madhe për Islamin. Konflikti i ashpër mes
Thirrjes së Bekuar të All-llagut dhe injorancës dhe jobesimtarëve vazhdoi edhe gjatë
kësaj periudhe, përkatësisht ngjarjes së dhimbshme-vdekjes së Ebu Talibit, gje që e
pikëlloi Pejgambein a.s. I dërguari i All-llahut, Muhammedi a.s fort mirë e dinte se
Kurejshitët donin ta përshpejtonin dhe forconin fushatën e tyre kundër tij dhe
pejgamberrllëkut të tij. Kurejshitët të cilët i frikësoheshin Ebu Talibit i cili gëzonte
reputacion të thellë, tani pas vdekjes së tij, nuk kishin pengesë për të vepruar, ngase e
kishin të qartë se Muhammedi a.s kishte humbur mbështetësin që e kishte në
personalitetin e Ebu Talibit. Të njëjtin vit I Dërguari i All-llahut xh.sh, Muhammedi a.s
pësoi edhe një godiyje tjetër të fortë, vdekjen e gruas së tij besnike hazreti Hatixhenë,
ndaj këtë vit e quajti « Viti i Dëshprimit » (« Senetul-Huzni » vërej e përkth.)
- Vdekja e Ebu Talibit ndikoi në ngecjen e Thirrjes së Lartësuar, lidhur me këtë
Pejgamberi a.s është shprehur « Kurejshitët qëndroni larg nga unë, gjer sa vdiq Ebu
Talibi. »(26)
- Kurejshitët kohë pas kohe vërsuleshin ndaj të Dërguarit të All-llahut xh.sh dhe
ithtarëve të tij të parë. Nisur nga kjo Pejgamberi a.s kërkonte një vend tjetër kudoqoftë
jashtë Mekës, ku do të mundej të rriste Drurin e Udhëzimit. Ai nisi hulumtimin duke
vënë kontakte me fiset, duke lajmëruar popullin që jetonte rreth Mekës për detyrën e tij.
Ai e vizitonte Taifin dhe bisedoi me kryetarin e fiseve, por ata refuzuan, askush nuk iu
përgjigj thirrjes së tij. Mirëpo ai, prapëseprapënuk u dëshpruar, përkundrazi vazhdoi t’u
përcillte mesazhin e tij popujve jashtë Mekës.
- Gjatë haxhit (vizitës së Qabesë, që arabët i bënin në kohën e injorancës vërej e
përkth) u takua me disa nga popujt (fiset) e Medinës. Ai u foli atyre për thirrjen-mesazin
e tij, ndërsa ata menjëherë pa ngurruar pranuan Thirrjen e All-llahut. Ata u kthyen në
Medinë duke marrëme vete në shtëpitë e tyre Urdhëresat e All-llahut dhe ua shpërndanë
popullit të vet. Dymbëdhjetë njerëz nga Medina erdhën për t’i dhënë besën
Muhammedit a.s në besimin e tij, duke e marrë kështu mesazhin e të Dërguarit të Allllahut
xh.sh. Ai bashkë me to e çoi Musejb ibn Umejrin që t’ua mësoj ligjet e fesë së
All-llahut xh.sh, që t’i udhëzoj në thirrjen e Tij dhe t’ua mësoj Kur’anin. Mus’abi
qëndroi me to një vit, ndaj një numër tejet i madh i medinasve e pranoi Thirrjen e
Bekuar dhe pranoi Islamin.
- Gjatë kohës së Haxhit tjetër një grup më i madh prej tyre erdhën në Mekë, të
prirë nga Mus’ab ibn Umejri, që t’i bashkangjiten Pejgamberit a.s dhe njëherit i
premtuan ndihmë nëse ai shpërngulet në qytetin e tyre.
- Ndërkohë erdhi edhe Urdhëri nga ana e All-llahut xh.sh si sprovë për besimtarët
që të shpërngulen prej Mekës, pas së cilës ata u nisën në drejtim të venbanimit të ri, të
jetojnë pa pasurinë e tyre, pronën dhe familjet e tyre, të gatshëm të sakrifikohen për
rrugën e All-llahut. Gjersa Islami po hynte në fazën e re të përparimit, udhëheqësit


Kurejshit u mblodhën në « Dar-El- Nadva » që të bëjnë një marrëveshje për
Pejgamberin a.s, she unanimisht të gjithë ranë në ujdi dhe sollën vendim që ta vrasin.
Ranë në ujdi që çdo fis të çojë nga një anëtarë të vetin, që likuidimin ta bëjnë natën,
ndërsa synimi i një mënyre të tillë të organizimit të vrasjes, kishte për qëllim që të mos
akuzohej asnjë fis i vetëm për aktin e kryer. Melaqja e Medhe, Xhibrili a.s e lajmëroi
Muhammedin a.s për komplotin e Kurejshitëve, me këtë rast u shpall ajeti i mëposhtëm
i kur’anor : »Përkujto (o i Dërguar) kur ata që nuk besuan thurrnin kundër teje ; të
ngujojnë, të mbysin ose të dëbojnë. Ata bënin plane, e All-llahu asgjësonte, se All-llahu
është më i miri për që asgjëson (dredhitë). » (El-Enfalë, 30)

KURTHI PËR PEJGAMBERIN S.A.V.S

- Xhibrili a.s i tha të Dërguarit të All-llahut xh.sh se All-llahu është i kënaqur me
idenë e tij të shpërnuljes për në Medinë. Kur u lëshua errësira, komplotistët shpejtuan ta
rrethojnë shtëpinë e Pejagmberit a.s dhe ta ndalojnë ikjen e tij. Atëherë i Dërguari i Allllahut,
Muhammedi a.s e lajmëroi Imam Aliun a.s për gjithçka që kishte ngjarë. Ai e
pyeti Imam Aliun a.s a do të pranonte të shtrihej në shtratin e Pejgamberit a.s dhe të
mbështillet me mbulojën e tij ? Imam Aliu a.s u përgjigj se po do të dëshironte, nëse me
një akt të tillë do të jetë i sigurtë Muhammedi a.s, gjë që Muhammedi a.s u përgjigj
pozitivisht. Imam Aliu a.s pa asnjëfarrë komenti pranoi që të veproj siç e urdhëroi
Muhammedi a.s, të shërbej si kurthë për jobesimtarët. Atëherë Muhammedi a.s e lëshoi
shtëpinë e vet dhe kaloi fare pranë rrethimit duke lexuar zëshëm ajetin kur’anor : »Ne u
kemi vënë edhe para tyre pendë e edhe mbrapa tyre pendë dhe ua kemi mbuluar sytë,
prandaj ata nuk shohin. »(Jasin, 9)
- Dhe vërtet askush prej jobesimtarëve nuk e pa.
- Në të gdhirë të ditës, në agim komlptistët u futën në shtëpinë e Pejgamberit a.s
për të kryer aktin kriminel që e kishin ndërmend. Kur u futën brenda në dhomën e
Pejgamberit a.s, Imam Aliu a.s kërceu nga shtrati duke ju bërtitur : »Ç’është ?, Çfarë
kërkoni ? »
- « Ku është Muhammedi «-pyetën ata.
« A më keni caktuar ju mua për ta ruajtur ? Jo, nuk më keni caktuar ! Ju e keni përzënë
nga qyteti juaj. Tani ai juve u ka lëshuar (ka ikur, vërej e përkth ) » (27)
- Koploti i tyre dështoi dhe ata e lëshuan shtëpinë pa korrur sukses. Meqë, e tërë
kjo ngjau, ata filluan të hulumtojnë përkatësishtë të kërkojnë Pejgamberin a.s nëpër
fusha e male. Për këtë qëllim ata e morrën me vete Abu Karzan, i cili ishte ekspert për
gjurrmët (ndjekjen e gjurrmëve të shkretëtisë, vërej e përkth) që t’i zbuloj hapat e
Pejgamberit a.s. Ai këtë e bëri deri sa mbërritën në kodrën Theur, dhe u tha se ai është
aty brenda, në të kundërtën, nëse jo, d.m.th ose ka flturuar në qiell ose është zhytur në
tokë.(28)
- All-llahu i Lartëmadhëruar e dërgoi një marrimangë, e cila sa po Muhammedi
a.s dhe as-habi tij Hazreti Ebu Bekri hyrën në shpellë, lëshoi rrjetin e vetnë hyrje të
shpellës. Komplotistëve nuk u shkonte ndërmend që dikush mund të futej në shpellë e të
mos këputeshin fijet e holla të rrjetit apo vetë marrimanga, ndaj edhe ndaluan
përndjekjen. Atëherë nën mbrojtjen e tërrit të natës Imam Aliu a.s me Hind ibn Ebu


Halou shpejtuan për kah shpella për ta parë të Dërguarin e All-llahut xh.sh.
Muhammedin a.s. Pejgamberi a.s bisedoi me Imam Aliun a.s se çfarë do të duhej që ai
të bëjë gjatë kohës së qëndrimit të tij (Muhammedit a.s vërej e përkth) në Medinë. I tha
Imam Aliut a.s që të kthehet në Mekë, t’ua kthejë amanetet që i kishte në ruajtje
popullit, dhe më pas të niset pas tij për në Medine duke e marrë me vete edhe Hazreti
Fatimenë dhe gratë e tjera të Ehlul-Bejtit a.s.
PRITJA NË KUBÂ
- Pas disa ditësh rrugëtimi, karvani arrijti në Kubâ. Në këtë vend Pejgamberi a.s e
ndërrtoi xhaminë « Kubâ ». Derisa po priste arrdhjen e Imam Aliut a.s, Pejgamberi a.s i
dërgoi një letër të diktuar (ngase Muhammedi a.s nuk dinte shkrim-lexim, vërej e
përkth.) dhe e ftonte për t’iu bashkangjitur. Letrën e rregulloi dhe e dërgoi Ebu Vakid
El- Laithi.
- Nga ana tjetër Imam Aliua.s veçmë i kishte kryer ato që e kishte porositur
Muahammedi a.s. Amanetet përkatësishtë gjërat që populli ia kishte besuar
Muhammedit a.s për t’i ruajtur ua kishte kthyer. Pastaj i bëri ulëset mbi supet e elefantit,
ku do të uleshin gratë : hazreti Fatimeja-bija e Muhammedit a.s, Fatimeja-bija e Asadit,
Fatimeja-bija e Hamzës dhe Fatimesë, bija e Zubejrit. Ky karvan u quajt »Karvani i
katër Fatimeve »
- Imam Aliu. Atëherë caktoi që disa besimtarë ta lëshojnë qytetin natën, ndërsa ai,
gratë dhe Ebu Vakid El-Laithi udhëtuan ditën,(në pikë të drekës, vërej e përkth)(31). Për
disa ditë udhëtimi karvani mbërrijti në Kubâ. Kështu, aty u takuan me të Dërguarin e
All-llahut xh.sh. Ai e përqafoi Imam Aliun a.s dhe filloi të qajë për shkak të vështirësive
dhe mynxyrave që ata kishin përjetuar.
- Gjatë rrugëtimit nëpër rërën e nxehtë përcëlluese të shkretëtirës, shputat e Imam
Aliut a.s ishin mbuluar me gjak, përkatësisht i kishin palsur, këshuqë Muahmmedi a.s u
lut për shëndetin e tij, gjë që i ndihmoi shumë dhe ia lehtësoi dhembjet.
- Të premten e 16.rebbiul-evelit, Pejgamberi, Muhammedi a.s e lëshoi Kubânë
dhe u nis për në Medinë, e cila është larg rreth 3-4 kilometra larg në veri. Karvani i të
Dërguarit të Al-llahut xh.sh pritej ngrohtësishtë dhe me një mirëseardhje të paparë, në
shumicën e vendeve dhe rajoneve ku kalonte, ashtu siç u prit edhe në Medinë. Kur
Muhammedi a.s kapërceu nëpër vendin ku luftoi, më vonë u ndërtua Xhamia e
Pejgamberit a.s. Ky ishte vendi ku deveja, me të cilën udhëtonte Muhammedi a.s u ndal
dhe pikërisht aty në atë vend u ul. Atëherë Pejgamberi a.s zbriti nga deveja dhe shkoi
tek Ebu Ejub El-Ensariu (All-llahu qoftë i kënaqur me të) si mysafir i tij.
- Më vonë, vetë Muahammedi a.s caktoi që në atë vend të ndërtohet xhamia
bashkë me objektin për banim ku do të vendosej ai me gjithë Familjen, ndërsa dhomën e
tij e ndërtoi afër dhomës së hazreti Aliut a.s.

DETYRAT PAS SHPËRNULJES (HIXHRETIT)

- Me ardhjen e të Dërguarit të All-llahut xh.sh në qytetin e Medinesë, Medineja
hyri në një epokë të re historike. Këtu u vërtetua Kur’ani dhe fitoi përkrahës të denjë, ku
si flakadan ndriç rrugën e të Vërtetës, duke e shkatërruar errësirën e mosbesimit të asaj
kohe. Pas Hixhretit pejgamberllëku u kthye në administratë shtetërore, duke siguruar
pasuri, mbrojtje dhe famë. Mirëpo, kjo nuk do të thoshte edhe fundi i rreziqeve që vinin
nga armiqtë dhe koplotet e errëta, që për synim dhe aspiratë tyre kishin shuarjen e
dritës së Islamit kudoqoftë dhe në çfarëdo mënyre. Kështuqë forcat e injorancës me
pikëpamjet kundër Islamit dhe shtetit të tij. Shumë fise hyrën në luftë kundër Islamit
dhe të Dërguarit të All-llahut xh.sh me qëllim të rrezikimit të ekzistencës së Islamit dhe
mënyrës së jetesës që vendos Islami. Tani Islami ishte organizuar në Shtet, i cili kishte
udhëheqës dhe ushtri për mbrojtje, nëpërmjet rë së cilëve ishte siguruar arritja e synimit
të tij.
- Ishte e tmerrshme më shumë se kurrë që idhujtarët ta sundojnë Arabinë. Ndaj,
periudha pas Hixhretit përpara muslimanëve vinte detyra të mëdha e të
rëndësishme  :perqeshje: ërforcimin e Shtetit, mbrojtjen e tij, ndërtimin e shoqërisë dhe forcimin e
saj zbrapsjen e armiqëve si dhe përhapjen-përcjelljen e thirrjes (mesazhit) Islam dhe
rregullimin e mënyrës islame të të jetuarit. Natyra lufturake e individëve dhe fiseve
rrënjësisht u ndryshua, ngase ata kur pranuan mesazhin islam, u shndërruan në paëqsore
dhe i lanë veset e moçme ngatërestare, dhe nuk posedonin asgjë tjetër me aq kënaqësi sa
besimin e tyre në All-llahun xh.sh në sajë të cilit besimin e tyre në All-llahun xh.sh
në në sajë të cilit besim fituan edhe vlera të tjera. Organizimi i fushatave ushtarake dha
atyre mbrojtëse u shndërrua në interes të përgjithshëm, për t’i arrijtur disa aspirata nga
njëra anë, ndërsa nga ana tjetër lulëzimin e madh të Islamit. Kështuqë rreziku që
ekzistonte të shkaërrojë Islamin dhe konfliktet ushtarake që do të pësojnë më pas, u
shndërruan në rrugë të pashembullt në historinë e tij.
- Sa për të ilustruar më mirë rrethanat në kohën e shpalljes së Kur’anit, njofton
vetëm e dhëna se gjatë dhjetëvjetëve të qëndrimit të Muhammedit a.s në Medinë, kishte
dymbëdhjetë luftëra qofshin këto mbrojtëse apo ofanzive, në të cilat muslimanët patën
shumë viktima. Duke u ballafaquar me të gjitha mënyrat e vështirësive, ata mposhtën
ekzistimin e fundit të injorancës arabe, me cka Shteti Islam përfshin tërë Gadishullin
Arab.
- Duke ndjekur historin kritike të viteve të hershme të mesazhit të fundit të Allllahut
xh.sh, shohim se roli i Imam Aliut a.s ishte i pashmangshëm. Në të gjitha luftat ai
dilte fitimtar, ndërsa në guximin dhe sakrificën vetëmohuese ua tejkalonte gjithë të
tjerëve. Shkathtësia e tij luftarake, heroizmi dhe pamoshtëmëria veçmë ishin të njohur
për arminjtë e tij, ndaj edhe i iknin ballafaqimit me të në fushat e betejës. Është me
rëndësi të tregohen disa lufta të bëra mes foracave islame dhe atyre armike, të asaj
peëriudhe kohore dhe rolin e rëndësishëm që Imam Aliu a.s luajti në secilën luftë nga
to.

----------


## Shkodrani_79

LUFTA E BEDRIT

- Bedri shtrihet në largësi rreth 200 milje prej Mekës, dhe rreth 80 milje prej
Medinës. Ki është vendi ku u zhvillua lufta e parë mes foracave islame dhe atyre të
kufrit (mosbesimit).
- Muslimanët ishin të pakët në numër në raport me kundërshtarin, kështuqë
proporcioni i forcave ishte 3:1 në dobi të mekasve pagan, të udhëhequr nga Ebu Xhehli.
Në dimrin e dytë pas Hixgretit, ushtria e tij u nis në drejtim të Medinës, kështuqë
Muhammedi a.s u detyruara të nxjerr grupin e vet prej 313 njerëzve që t’u kundërvihet
me qëllim të parandalimt të gjakderdhjes, brenda për brenda territorit të vetë qytetit.
Përgaditja (armatimi) i muslimanëve ishte i pakët. Tri-katër njerëz posedonin një deve,
duke kalëruar në ndrime. Shembullë i jashtëzakonshëm në ato grupe të vogla ishte
Imam Aliu a.s dhe rreth tij edhe një kalorës tjetër, Mikdad ibn Esved-Kindi. Disa
muslimanë ishin të armatosur vetëm me shtiza druri të bëra nga palmat.
- Luftimi aso kohe ishte krejtësisht ndryshe nga i sotmi. Para se të fillonte lufta
kryesore, kryhej një dyluftim mes luftëtarëve të të dy palëve. Kur muslimanët mbërritën
në fushën pjellore të Bedrit, vend i mrekulluar përplot me ujë, në të cilin vend
shërbeheshin karvanet rrugës për në Mekë, që ishte në veri, Pejgambei a.s e caktoi
ndalimin dhe marrjen e pozitioneve rreth ujit të rrjedhshëm freskues. Të nesërmen,
përkatësisht ditën e premte të shtatëmbëdhjetën e Ramazanit, armiku me anë të zërit që
dilte nga buria i afrohej muslimanëve. Tre luftëtarët mosbesimtarë : vjehrri Sufjan Utbe,
vëllai i tij Shejbe dhe El-Velidi, dolën nga rradhët e tyre dhe në mënyrë arrogante
filluan t’i provokojnë muslimanët. Fill pas këtij provokimi, tre Ensarë nga Medina
menjëherë dolën rradhët e tyre dhe pranuan t’i sfidojnë provokimet e tyre (Ebu Sufjanit,
Shejbes dhe El-Velidit, vërej e përkth). Mirëpo, mekkasit u ndien të fyer dhe refuzuan të
luftojnë kundër Ensarëve duke ju thënë: »Ne nuk kemi ardhur të luftojmë medinasit,
ngase ne ata nuk i urrejmë. Ne i provokojmë banorët e Mekës, kush do të kishte guxim
të na kundërvihet neve . »
- Duke e parë gjithë këtë, Imam Aliu a.s dhe Ubejdi, të dy kushërinj të
Pejgamberit. Muhammedit a.s dhe Hamza, xhaxhai i tij, iu përgjigjën një provokimi të
tillë.
- Zotëri Thomas Bodhi (1545-1613), diplomat anglez dhe themeluesi i bibliotekës
së Bodhijt, thotë : »Kurejshtiëve plotësisht të përgatitur i pari iu turr Imam Aliu nga
taborri muslimanvë, i cili sihte veshur me një pancir ndriçues dhe helmetënë kokë. Atë
menjëherë e pasoi Ubejd ibn El-Harithi, kushëriri i Muhammedit, dhe Hamza i cili
mbante një pendë në pjesën e sipërme të pancirit.
- Gjithë këta të tre ishin në lidhje farefisnie të afërtme Pejgamberin ,
Muhammedin dhe kështu u plotësua kërkesa për gjakun Hashimit. »
- Në rrëfimin e tij Thomas Bodhi vazhdon : » Gjithë këta tre luftëtëtarë ishin të
shpejtë. Hamza e mbyti Shejben, ndërsa Imam Aliu e mbyti El-Validin, birin e Utbes.
- Ubejdi u plagosë rrëndë, gati për vdekje por para se të binte, Imam Aliu dhe
Hamza patën mundësinë që ta shpëtojnë. Hamza u vërsul mbi Hudbashin dhe me një të
rënë të shpatës ia preu kokën. Për një kohë tepër të shkurtër, tri luftëtarët më eminentë
mekkas u dërguan që ta gjejnë të vërtetën e Xhehennemit, gjë tq cilën Pejgamberi
Muhammed ua kishte premtuar më parë. « (32).
- Pas kësaj, të nxituar dhe trimërruar nga ushtria e Ebu Xhehlit, e provokuan
Imam Aliun a.s dhe Hamzanë. Edhe ata tre gjithashtu ranë përdhe të vdekur nga shpata
e Islamit. Më pas edhe tre të tjerë përjeëtuan të njëjtin fat. Në ato momente hamendjeje
që mbizotronte te armiqtë, Pejgamberi a.s e lëshoi ushtrinë e vet në sulm masiv.
Muslimanët, me ndihmën e të Madhit Zot i cili ua ofroi ato ditë, dhe me pjesëmarrjen e
melaqeve, të cilët iu përgjigjën lutjes (duanë), e mundën-shkatëruan armikun. Në
Kur’anin e Madhënueshëm thuhet : »Pëkujtoni kur kërkuat ndihmë prej Zotit tuaj, e ai
ju është përgjigjur : » Unë do t’ju ndihmojë me njëmijë melaqe që vijnë një pas një
(grup pas grupi). « (El-Enfalë, 9).
- Rradhët e Kurejshitëve filluan të shkatërrohen ndërsa një numër i madh i
ushtarëve të zgjedhur u vranë. Filluan turpshëm të ikin-zbrapsen. Në atë rrëmujë që u
krijua ata lanë pajisjet luftarake bashkë me kafshët kalëruese, çadrat (tendat) e tyre si
dhe pajisjet e tjera. Lufta mbaroi me vdekjen e 70 jobesimtarëve, nga të cilët, gati
gjysmën prej tyre i vrau vetë Imam Aliu a.s .(33)

LUFTA E UHUDIT

- Trembëdhjetë muaj më vonë, i Dërguari i All-llahut xh.sh Muhammedi a.s ia
dha flamurin e tij e të shpërnulërve përsëri Imam Aliut a.s. Kësaj here në Uhud. Kjo
ngjau më 7 sheval, të vitit të tretë pas Hixhretit. Sërish ushtarët muslimanë u ndeshën
me Kurejshitët nga Meka.
- Kurejshitët udhëhiqeshin nga Ebu Sufjani, në formën e një rrethi që i ngjante
gjysmëhënës, me kalorësit në anën e djathtë, të cilët i udhëhiqte Halid ibn Velidi,
luftarëtari me nam të keq. I pari i mekasve Ebu Amri duke hapëruar përpara me 50
shigjetarët i gjuajti muslimanët, të cilët menjëherë iu kundër përgjigjën. Kështu filloi
lufta. Më pas shigjetarët mekkas u tëhoqën mbrapa, ndërsa bartësi i flamurit të tyre
Talha ibn Abu Talha, me daljet e tij përpara vazhdonte t’i provokojë muslimanët.
Atëherë Imam Aliu a.s doli nga rradhët e ushtrisë dhe ia preu këmbën. Ai u përmbys në
tokë, ndërsa një luftëtar tjetër e morri flamurin. Këtë të dytin e mbyti hazreti Hamza,
ndërsa kur i treti sa po e morri flamurin, edhe atë prap Imam Aliu a.s e mbyti.
- Imam Aliu a.s dhe Hamza, të parët e Luftës së Bedrit, duke mos kursyer të dy
mbytjen e armiqëve, filluan të bëjnë kërdinë në rradhët e ushtrisë. Por, Hamza gjersa
ishte duke luftuar me Shejbe ibn Abd-El-Uzzon dhe me një luftëtar mekkas, u vra nga
prapa shpine. Këtë sulm prej qyqari e kreu Vahshiu, rob Etiopian, i cili për ta arrijtur
qëllimin e tij, ishte fshehur mbas një druri. Për një akt të tillë, atij i ishte premtuar
lirianga Hindi, gruaja e Ebu Sufjanit, e cila merrte pjesë në këtë luftë dhe e shikonte me
admirim hakmarrjen për vdekjen e babait dhe të vëllait të saj, të vrarë në luftë me Imam
Aliun a.s dhe hamzën në Bedër.
- Imam Aliu siç shihet, me heroizmin e tij të pashoq, vetëm me dy luftëtarë, e
ndëshkoi armikun. Fuqia e ndëshkimit e ndërpreu kordonin e armiqëve dhe ai rrëshqiti
(i shkanë këmbët). Atëherë Imam Aliu a.s ia doli ta pushtojë kampin e e kundërshtarit,
dhe si rrjedhojë mekkasit filluan të ikin nga fusha e betejës. Pas kësaj, muslimanët u
kthyen ta përfundojnë luftën në favor të vetin, mirëpo, një grup prej luftëtarëve
muslimanë, të cilët Muhammedi a.s i kishte urdhëruar që ta mbrojnë prapavijën e
ushtrisë nga mali Uhud, duke e parë humbjen e jobesimtarëve të etshëm që edhe ata të
marrin plaçkë lufte, e lëshuan pozicionin e tyre. Kjo gjendje i dha rast të mirë Halid ibn
Velidit i cili e shftritëzoi për t’i sulmuar mu nga ajo pozitë që e lëshuan, prapa malit.
- Kësaj here situata filloi të kthehet kundër muslimanëve në favor të
jobesimtarëve. Muslimanët atëherë humbën shumë nga luftëtaërt më të mirë. Madje
edhe vetë Muhammedi a.s u plagos në fytyrë. Filluan të përhapen zërat se i Dërguari i
All-llahut xh.sh është vrarë. Muslimanët u tmerruan nga kjo. Ata, në konfuzion dhe pa
roje, duke qenë të frikësuar për jetën e prijësit të tyre, u gjendën të rrethuar nga
mekkasit. Disiplina muk mundej të vihej. Disa flisnin se Muhammedi si Pejgamber nuk
mund të vritet ngase ai është i vërtetë. Të tjerët propozonin t’i kërkojnë falje Ebu
Sufjanit dhe të vihen nën mbrojtjen e tij. Rreth kësaj ndodhie, muslimanëe u zbritën
ajetet e mëposhtme të Kur’anit të Madhnueshëm :
« Muhammedi nuk është tjetër vetëm se i Dërguar. Edhe përpara tij pati të
dërguar (që vdiqën ose u vranë). E nëse ai vdes ose mbytet, a do të ktheheshit ju prapa
(nga feja ose nga lufta) ? E kushdo që kthehet prapa, ai nuk i bën dëm All-llahut aspak,
kurse All-llahu do t’i shpërblej mirënjohësit »(Ali-Imran, 144).
« O besimtarë, nëse u nënshtroheni jobesimtarëve, ata ju kthejnë prapa aty ku ishit
(në kufr) dhe atëherë do të jeni të humbur » (Ali-Imran, 149).
« Dhe kur largoheshit e nuk përfillshit as njëri-tjetrin, ndërsa i Dërguari ju thërriste
mbrapa. Atëherë u goditi me dëshprim për dëshprim (që i shkaktuat Pejgamberit), ashtu
që të mos pikëlloheni për atë që u shpëtoi (prej luftës) e as për atë që u goditi. All-llahu
është i njohur hollësisht me atë që veproni. (Ali-Imran, 153).
- Këto ajete flasin për sjelljet dhe veprimet e muslimanëve në luftën e Uhudit.
Hulumtimet më të detajuara qartë treguan se kush është në Islam në lidhje me
marrëdhëniet, informacionet, shoqërinë në luftë për Islamin dhe muslimanët, ndaj u
dasht të tregohet valideti i domosdoshmërisë së të shoqëruarit me Pejgamberin
a.s.Shumë të tjerë me lutjet e tyre vetjake tentuan të bëhen udhëheqës t’muslimanëve
ndaj edhe i mashtruan ata në çështjet fetare.
- Edhe përkundër mendimit se Pejgamberi i tyre i dashur alejhisselam ishte
vdekur, shumë besimtarë me besimin e tyre të sinqertë e të paluhatshëm, vendosën të
luftojnë dhe nëpërmjet kësaj (luftimit) ta shuajnë etjen për mednimet që i kishin ndjerë
në lëkurën e tyre. Kur i Dërguari (a.s) i All-llahut xh.sh, Ebu Dan’ahi dhe Sahl Bin
Hunejfi e mbështjellën (rrethuan) Muhammedin a.s për ta mbrojtur nga sulmet e e
luftëtarëve të Ebu Sufjanit.(34). Imam Aliu a.s me këmbëngulje luftonte për
Pejgamberin a.s dhe Islamin. Heroizmi i tij ishte aq madhështor sa që melaqja kryesore
Xhibrili a.s, zërin e të cilit e dëgjoi edhe vetë Aliu a.s, thoshte : » Këtu Aliut nuk i
ndihmoi rinia fitimtare ! Këtu shpata nuk është arma e sukses-shme, këtu është
« DHULFIKKARI » (shpata e Imam Aliut a.s).
- Në këtë luftë Imam Aliu a.s morri gjashtëmbëdhjetë plagë, nga të cilat katër
ishin tejet serioze, sa që edhe u rrëzua kali. Në gjithë këtë, rinia e tij e vrullshme i jepte
impuls për të ecur përpara, për t’u ngritur sërish në shalën e kalit, dhe qetësohej kur
dëgjonte një zë : » Shko në luftë trim ! All-llahu dhe i Dërguari i Tij i vlerësojnë
shërbimet e tua ».
- Ky nuk ishte akush tjetër pos melaqja Xhibrili i cili e falënderonte Pejgamberin
a All-llahut, për besnikërinë dhe devotshmërinë kur shumëkush e lëshoi.
- Pejgamberi a.s i tha Xhibrilit a.s « Aliu më vjen mua, ndërsa nuk i shkoi atij ».
- Në këtë Xhibrili a.s hetoi se ai sërish u vjen të dyve. (Gjithçka është krijuar nga
e njëjta Dritë).
- Pas marrjes vesh të lajmit se Pejgamberi a.s ishte vetëm i plaguar, e jo i vrarë,
muslimanët filluan të tubohen sërish rreth tij. Mekkasit më nuk patën guximin që sërish
t’i shpartallojnë, kështuqë mbetën të kënaqur nga fitorja e korrur e lëshuan fushëbetejën
duke i deformuar kufomat e muslimanëve dhe ato të plagosurve. Duke u ndalë në
Rauhi, tetë milje larg nga Uhudi, Ebu Sufjani u ndje i pakënaqur dhe i dëshpruar nga
humbja e madhe e njerëzve të tij, dhe konstatoi se është i kotë luftimi i tij. Filloi të
mendonte për të sulmuar Medinën.
- Muhammedi a.s duke dyshuar në tradhëtinë, vendosi që të merr diç dhe që të
nesërmen në mëngjes vërtetoi se Hamra El-Asadi i kishte lajmërua mekkasit për afrimin
e tyre dhe ishte kthyer në shtëpi.


LUFTA E AHZABIT (ALEATËVE)

- Sërish në muajin sheval, pas dy vjetësh, në vitin e pestë të Hixhretit një luftë të
madhe fillluan çifutët në aleancë me jobesimtarët e Mekës, të udhëhequr nga Ebu
Sufjani, fiset beduine Gatafan, Solaim, Benu Kuajs dhe Benu Asad, si dhe me çifutët e
Hajberit, gjithë këto me një qëllim të vetëm : shkatërrimin e Islamit dhe Pejgamberit a.s.
- Kjo ishte një luftë e rëndësishme historike, për nga natyra dhe mënyra e
shkëlqyeshme e mbrojtjes dhe demonstrimit të shkathtësive të të Dërguarit të All-llahut
xh.sh. Kjo luftë njihet me emrin lufta e « Hendekut », për shkak të vendosjes së
strategjisë së re luftarake përkatësisht hapjes së kanaleve (hendeqeve) prej
pesëmbëdhjetë shputave të këmbës në gjërësi dhe po aq masë në thellësi, në pjesën e
pambrojtur veriore të qytetit.
- Armiqtë duke iu afruar qytetit, kur e panë formacionin përkatësisht stategjinë e
mbrojtjes, gati sa nuk u çmendën nga befasia. Kjo mënyrë e mbrojtjes gjer atëherë ishte
e panjohur për arabët, ndaj edhe nuk e dinin se si ta mposhtin një pengesë të tillë.
- Medineja ishte e rrethuar me 10.000 ushtarë jobesimtarë të fiseve të ndryshme.
Benu Kurejshi atëherë e ndërpreu marëveshjen e bërë me Pejgamberin a.s dhe iu
bashkangjitkolonës së jobesimtarëve. Muslimanët ishin tejet të frikësuar, Kur’ani i
Madhnueshëm e përshkruan këtë gjendje, duke theksuar : » Kur ata u erdhën juve edhe
prej së larti edhe prej së poshti, dhe kur shikimet u shtangën, e zemrat arritën në fyt, e ju
sajonit mendime të llojllojshme për All-llahun » (ElAhzab, 10).
- Kaluan më tepër se katërmbëdhjetë ditë, gjersa një çetë kalorësish e zbuluan një
pjesë më të ngushtë e të dobët të hendekut. Amr ibn Abd Vidi, Nafal ibn Abdullahu dhe
Xherar ibn Al-Khattabi, të prirë nga Ikrime ibn Ebu Xhehli, kërcyen me kuajt e tyre atë
vend dhe u turrën drejt muslimanëve. Amr ibn Abdi duke kalëruar dhe lavdëruar
heroizmin e tij, iu drejtua muslimanëve duke bërtitur ashpër : » A ka aty dikush nga ju
që do të më dal në dyluftim ? »
- Imam Aliu a.s e pyeti Muhammedin a.s që t’i lejojë ta pranojë provokimin e
kundërshtarit, por Pejgamberi nuk e lejoi duke i thënë : »Ulu, ai është Amri ».
- Abdu Vidi sërish vazhdoi me provokimin e tij, duke nënçnuar e bërtitur : » Ku e
keni atë Xhennetin për të cilin flisni se do të shkoni nëse vriteni ? Nëse është kështu,
atëherë pse nuk dilni në dyluftim me mua ? »
- Kur askush prej muslimanëve nuk shprehi dëshirë ta sfydojë thirrjen e tij, Aliu
a.s e përsëriti kërkësën e vet : « Unë jam për te, o i Dërguari i All-llahut ! »
- Pejgamberi Muhammedi a.s sërish i tha : » Ulu, ai është Amri ! »
- Imam Aliu a.s nuk kishte rrespekt për Amrin dhe të ngjajshmit me te, ndaj
tha : » Çka se ai është Amri ?! »
- Në atë çast i Dërguari i All-llahut xh.sh u pajtua dhe e lejoi për të dalë. Ai ia dha
Imam Aliut a.s shpatën e tij « Dhulfikkar », e veshi me pancirin e tij, ia vëndoi turbanin
e vet në kokë, dhe tha : »O All-llah ! Ai është vëllai dhe kushëriri im, ndaj o Zoti im,
mos lejo të mbetem vet. Ju jeni më i mirë se trashëgimtari ».
- Imam Aliu a.s doli në fushën e betejës, dukei bërtitur Amrit : » Ti u betove në
Zot se asnjërit nga Kurejshitët nuk do t’i kishe lejuar dy provokime përveç nëse ti e
zgjedh një prej tyre ».
- « Vërtet u përgjigj Amri, » Ç’është ajo ? »
- Unë të thëras ty në All-llahun, Pejgamberin e Tij dhe Islamin » u përgjigj Imam
Aliu a.s.
- « Mua kjo nuk më duhet (nevojitet) » ia priti Amri.
- « Atëherë unë të ftoj në luftë »- i tha Imam Aliu a.s.
- « Kthehu », u përgjigj Amri. » Kishte miqësi të madhe mes meje dhe babait
tënd, ndaj unë nuk dua të të vras ».
- « Por, me ndihmën e All-llahut, unë dëshiroj të të mbys ty ! »-sërish u përgjigj
Imam Aliu a.s.
- Amri u hidhërua dhe u vërsul ndaj Imam Aliut a.s i cili me plot guxim u kthye
kundër tij, dhe si zakonosht, e mbyti. » (35)
- Më pas u dëgjua zëri i Imam Aliut a.s : »All-llahu Ekber ! » (All-llahu është më
i Madh), që me fjalë të tjera do të thoshte fitore…
- Kur Imam Aliu a.s u kthye nga fusha e betejës, Resulull-llahu s.a.v.s e pranoi
dhe i tha : »Lufta e Ali ibn Ebu Talibit me Amr ibn Vidin, është më e madhe me
përmasa, se sa i tërë aktiviteti i gjithë Ummetit tim gjer në Ditën e Kijametit.(36)
- Pas vrasjes së Amrit, Imam Aliu a.s u vendos në boshllëkun e hendekut ku Amri
kaloi dhe u pozicionua në atë vend, me qëllim që t’i kundërvihet çdokujt që do të
tentonte ta kalojë hendekun (37). Ndrësa aspiratat e ushtërisë së jobesimtarëve, e cila
numëronte mijëra ushtarë ishte që t’i mundnin muslimanët dhe ta marrin qytetin e
Medinësë. Heroizmi i pashoqë i Imam Aliut që tregoi në luftën e Ahzabi, ishte stimulsi
më i fortë që rezultoi në fitoren e bindshme të muslimanëve dhe në paralizimin e
ushtrisë së jobesimtarëve. Vdekja e Amrit ndjelli frikë në zemrat e armiqëve, ndaj edhe
filluan të tërhiqen grupe-grupe nga fushëbeteja. Më pas edhe vetë Ebu Sufjani u tërhoq.
- Disfata e plotë në luftë dhe vrasja e Amrit nga dora e Imam Aliu a.s aq fort
paralizoi forcat e tyre dhe krenarinë, sa që as u shkonte më ndërmend të futen në
Medine. Kjo luftë njëherit u tregoi se me çfarë vetëmohimi e sakrifice janë të pajisur
luftëtarët e pamposhtur siç ishte Imam Aliu a.s, të cilët e mbronin Pejgamberin a.s dhe
thirrjen e tij në Islam, dhe se e pamundur është mposhtja e tyre, ngase Islami vjen të
jetojë edhe pas luftës .
- Rasti i Luftës së Ahzabit dhe disa luftërave më të vogla, bënë që fama e Imam
Aliut a.s të ndjell frikë në zemrat e sicilit që do të merrte guximin t’i kundërvihet në
luftë. Shumë prej luftëtarëve të mëdhenjë refuzonin t’i dilnin Imamit në dyluftim.
Ndonjëherë Imam Aliu a.s me dëshirën e flaktë që kishte për të përfunduar luftën,
fshihej natën dhe ashtu i padukshëm i sulmonte kundërshtarët befas. Luftëtarët në Benu
Kurejdha, Benu Mustalek dhe Fedek janë vetëm disa nga to.

----------


## Shkodrani_79

LUFTA E HAJBERIT

- Hajberi, i cili ndodhet rreth 100 milje në verilindje nga Medineja, është vend
plotësisht i vërtetuar. Çifutët nga Hajberi, paraqitnin kërcënim serioz për muslimanët.
Ata, duke i humbur luftërat që i bënin kundër Pejgamberit të All-llahut xh.sh, filluan
ngadalë dhe fshehurazi të përgatitën dhe të nxitin një luftë të madhe kundër
muslimanëve.
- Fusha dhe rripi i Hajberit konsideroheshin një ndër oazat më pjellore të
shkretëtirës. Fiset çifute, teritor i të cilit ishte Hajberi, me xhelozi i ruanin trungjet e
mëdha të pallmave të moçme. Fusha e Hajberit ishte e rrethuar me fortesa të forta, të
vendosura në bregore, e që ishin afro dhjetë sosh. Shumica e tyre konsideroheshin të
pamposhtura. Çifutët e Hajberit njiheshin për luftëtarë trimadhe kishin dëshirë të madhe
për ta mposhtur Islamin. Duke llogaritur në numrin e tyre të madh, guximin e tyre dhe
pozitën e vendbanimit, vendosën që të luftojnë. Kur i Dërguari i All-llahut xh.sh u
lajmërua për këtë, u nis me 1400 muslimanë në sulm. Çifutë kishte, shumë më tepër,
afro 10.000, të armatosur mirë dhe të fortifikuar në fortesat e tyre. Mirëpo, kur ca prej
fortesave u rrethuan, pas një apo dy sulmeve, nuk rezistuan fortë dhe u tërhoqën.
Muslimanët i pushtonin fortesat një nga një, deri tek e fundit, e cila dukej e
pamposhtme.
- Çifutët ishin të tubuar rreth mbretit të tyre të kombit Kinan ibn Ali Rab-ës, i cili
gjendej na atë fortesën më të fortë të Hajberit, të ashtuquajturën Al-Kvamus, e ndërtuar
me gurë në një vend tepër strategjik, kështuqë ushtria muslimane u ndal pas tri sulmeve
të pasukseshme. Më në fund, i Dërguari i All-llahut xh.sh e dha kushtrimin e njohur, i
cili njëherit paraqiste mirënjohjen më të shkëlqyeshme për Imam Aliun a.s.
- Duke paraqitur pamundësinë, e udhëheqësve muslimanë për ta pushtuar këtë
fortesë të fundit të çifutëve, e cila njëherit ishte edhe pozicionimi i tyre kyç, Pejgamberi
a.s duke e ngritur bajrakun e ushtrisë muslimane tha »Nesër këtë bajrak do t’ia jap
njeriut që sulmon pamëshirshëmdhe kurrë nuk zbrapset. Ai e don All-llahun e Lartësuar
dhe Pejgamberin e Tij, por edhe All-llahu dhe Pejgamberi i Tij e duan atë, dhe ai nuk do
të kthehet prapa gjersa All-llahu nuk ia dhuron fitoren.(38)
- Kjo deklaratë ndezi dëshirën në rë gjitha zemrat e të pranishmëve prej
muslimanëve, gjitha atyre që besonin në All-llahun xh.sh dhe të Dërguarin e Tij. Ata që
më tepër e aspironin një nderë kaq të madh ishin Saad ibn Vekkasi dhe Omer ibn
Hattabi. Askush nuk mendonte në Imam Aliun a.s kushëririn dhe zëvëndësin e
Pejgamberit a.s, heroin e të gjitha luftërave të mëparshme, i cili mu ato ditë vuante nga
dhimbja e syvendaj edhe nuk shihte asgjë.
- Imam Aliu a.s i cili kishte mbetur në Medinë ngase për shkak të sëmundjes nuk
mund të qëndronte në Hajber. Mirëpo, përkundër humbjes së të pamurit shkoi Hajber,
mbërriti në mbrëmje tamam në atë ditën e madhe, priste të del mëngjesi, por
Pejgamberin a.s askushi nuk e kishte lajmëruar për këtë. Kur Pejgamberi a.s pyeti për
Imam Aliun a.s, të gjithë iu përgjigjën se ai është larg, lëngon nga sëmundja dhe nuk
sheh fare. Por Muhammedi a.s prapë urdhëroi që t’ia sjellin Imam Aliun a.s. Në
kërkesën e tillë, Imam Aliu a.s u paraqit vetë, i prirë nga Selma ibn Aku-u, ngase ai nuk
e shihte as rrugën nga ecën. I Dërguari i All-llahut xh.sh e vëndoi kokën e Imam Aliut
a.s në krahët e tij dhe me pështymën e tij ia lau sytë, duke e lutur All-llahun xh.sh që
t’ia kthejë të pamurit. Në të njëjtin çast, sytë e tij u kthjelluan, kështuqë filloi të shohë,
ndërsa më vonë ka thënë se prej atij çasti, kurrë më nuk ka patur probleme me sytë.
- I Dërguari i All-llahut xh.sh erdhi tek Imam Aliu a.s me bajrakun e ngritur, e
caktoi atë, e armatosi me « dhulfikkarin », sikur njeriun që e don All-llahun xh.sh dhe
Pejgamberin a.s. Ai- Pejgamberi a.s e udhëzoi ta udhëheq luftën dhe të sulmojë gjersa
çifutët nuk mposhten. Imam Aliu a.s më pas u ngjit me një grup luftëtarësh në një dru
përpara fortesës me qëllim që ta vëjë bajrakun në majën e saj, njëherit duke u shpjeguar
muslimanëve që asesi të mos e largojnë, gjersa nuk pushtohet fortesa. Çifutët fill pas
kësaj, menjëherë u turrën në sulm që t’i zbrapsin muslimanët poshtë. Rabini çifut e
pyeti e pyeti Imam Aliun a.s se si e ka emrin, ndërsa Aliu a.s iu përgjigj se quhet : Ali
ibn Ebu Talib i ashtuquajturi Hajdar. Duke e dëgjuar emrin, rabini ua tërhoqi vërejtjen
njerëzve të vet, se ki njeri (Imam Aliu a.s, vërej e përkth) nuk do të tërhiqet pa e
pushtuar kështjellën. Mirëpo, prijësi çifutë Harithi, i cili fort u rezistonte sulmeve të
mëparshme të muslimanëve, doli përpara duke mbytur disa muslimanë. Kur e pa këtë,
Imam Aliu a.s kërceu dhe e mbyti Harithin në një luftë të barabartë gjoks më gjoks.
- Vëllai i Harithit, gjithashtu ishte luftëtar i hatashëm dhe konsiderohej i
pathyeshëm në mesin e çifutëve.
- Për t’u hakmarrë vdekjes së vëllait të vet, u paraqit i mbështjellur me pancir të
dyfishtë. Mbante një helmetë për mbrojtjen e goditjeve të shpatave, që përbëhej me
lidhëse nga të dyja anët. Filloi të afrohet drejt muslimanëve me një shtizë prej tri
majave. Duke ecur pranë aradhave çifute, provokonte luftëtarët në dyluftim duke
bërtiur :
« Unë jam Marhabi, luftëtari më i madh në botë ».
- Askush prej muslimanëve nuk merrte hapin për t’i dalë ballë. Imam Aliu a.s vetë
u afrua duke mbajtur në vete tesha të leckosura dhe pancirin, duke folur :
« Unë jam ai që nëna më ka emëruar Hajdar, luani i shkretëtirës. Unë i mati armiqtë
e mi me madhësinë e thjeshtësisë. »
- Fjalët e Imam Aliut a.s nuk ishin pa kuptim. Ai e dinte se ato kishin ndikim tek
Marhaba në shqetësimin, të cilin filloi ta ndjejë, nga ëndërra e pardokohshme, kur iu
shfaq se e shndreëon (copton) luanin në copa-copa. Kështuqë ata të dy u afruan fare
pranë njëri-tjetrit. Marhaba kishte besim se Imam Aliu a.s do ta shpërthejë me shtizën e
tij prej tri majave. Imam Aliu a.s i eskivoi goditjes së tij, dhe para se Marhabi ta rimarë
vetveten, ai e cotoi me « dhulfikkarin » e tij, me çka ia shkyu pancirin, kaloi pranë
helmetës së tij, drejt gjoksit të tij, duke e ndarë (coptuar)në gjysma-gjysma. Marhabi ra
në tokë i vdekur, ndërsa fitimtari-Imam Aliu a.s e shpalli fitoren e tij në mënyrën e tij të
rëndomtë duke bërtitur : » All-llahu Ekber » !
- Atëherë muslimanët filluan të sulmojnë përpara, gjatë së cilit sulm gjashtë çifutë
ranë nga shpata e Imam Aliut a.s. Çifutët duke qenë të ndjekur nga muslimanët, filluan
të tërhiqen në fortesë. Gjatë luftimit, një çifutë i dha një goditje në dorë Imam Aliut a.s
duke ia nxjerrë shtizën nga dora, të cilën një tjetër ia hudhi përtoke. Imam Aliu a.s tepër
u revoltua në këto çaste, duke bërë një përpjekje mbinjerëzore dhe terguar heroizëm të
pashoqë. Duke kërcyer hendekun, arrijti deri te dyert e hekurta të fortesës , të cilat i
lëvizi dhe në rrjedhën e mëtutjeshme të luftës i përdori si mburojë.
- Ebu Rafe , njëri prej atyre i cili bashkë me Imam Aliun a.s e morrën fortesën,
hulumtoi dyert pas luftimeve, dhe u përpoq bashkë me shtatë njerëz të tjerë t’i lëviz ato,
por nuk ia arriti.
- Fortesa u morr, dhe me këtë u arrit fitorja.
- Çifutët në këto luftime humbën 93 njerëz, ndërsa pala muslimane humbi vetëm
19 veta.
- Sipas dijetarit, Sujutiut, në vepërn e tij »Tarihul-hulefa » (Historia e
halifëve), Imam Aliu a.s ato dyer i ka mbajtur me një dorë, kështu duke ju ju mundësuar
luftëtarëve të vet kalim në anën tjetër të hendekut. Pas fitores, Pejgamberi-Muhammedi
a.s e përqafoi Imam Aliun a.s dhe e puthi në ballë duke i thënë :
« Ali ! U frikësova se muslimanët ty do të rrepsektojnë siç të krishtertët e rrespektojnë
Jezusin. Dëshiroj të them për ty gjithçka që ke bërë për muslimanët, duke të rrespektuar
dhe duke e parë pluhurin në këmbët e tua. Ky është një rrespekt i denjë dhe ka hije të të
them se ti je pranë meje, e unë jam pranë teje. Ti je i rëndësishëm për mua ashtu siç jam
edhe unë për ty, ashtu siç ishte Haruni për Musanë. Ti lufton për të mirën time dhe ti do
të jesh i afërti im në Ditën e Gjykimit. Ti do të jesh me mua në burimin e Kevtherit.
Armiqësia ndaj teje, njëherit paraqet armiqësi edhe ndaj meje. Lufta kundër teje është
luftë kundër mua. Miku yt është edhe mik imi. Siguria jote është edhe siguria ime. Trupi
yt njëherit është edhe trup imi, ashtu siç është gjaku yt edhe gjak imi. Kush të pendohet
ty është njësoj sikur të më pendohet mua. E vërteta gjendet në mendimin tënd, zemrën
tënde si dhe gjuhën tënde. Ti beson në All-llahun, ashtu siç besoj edhe unë. Unë do të
lutem nëpërmjet udhëzimeve, me të cilat miqtë e tu do të jenë të shpërblyer në qiej,
ndërsa armiqtë e tu do të ghykohen në Xhehennem » (39).

LUFTA E HUNEJNIT

- Siç duket muaji sheval, ishte muaj veçse i luftërave.
- Përsëri në këtë muaj, Fiset Benu Huajdha dhe Benu Thekif, të cilët jetonin jashtë
Mekës, ishin jashta zhvillimit të Shtetit Islam. Ata filluan t’i mobilizojnë forcat e tyre
kundër muslimanëve dhe kështu mblodhën 20.000 njerëz. Muslimanët iu kundërvunë
me 12.000 ushtarë. Jobesimtarët u fshehën në rajonin bregor të Hunejnit, mes Taifit dhe
Mekës.
- Kur muslimanët arritën herët në mëngjes, jobesimtarët befasisht i sulmuan nga
kurtha. Muslimanët e papërgaditur u dekurajuan dhe në rradhët e tyre u paraqit
konfuzioni. Filluan të ikin, ndërsa me Pejgamberin-Muhammedin a.s mbetën vetëm
Imam Aliu, El-Abbasi dhe disa familjarë të afërt të Muhammedit a.s nga Ehli-Bejti a.s.
(40). Ata qëndruan dhe me shembullin e tyre që nuk u lëkundën aspak , me vetë
qëndrimin stoik të tyre, u treguan muslimanëve të tjerë që të kthehen në luftë, të cilën
sukses-shëm e përfunduan.
- Këto ca shembuj të heroizmit dhe përpjekjeve mbinjerëzore të Imam Aliut a.s
janë të shënuara gjatë ditëve të para të Islamit, kur Pejgamberi, Muhammedi a.s ishte në
momentet kritike të jetës së tij.
- Imam Aliu a.s kështu pranë të Dërguarit të All-llahut xh.h morri pjesë në të
gjitha luftërat që u zhvilluan atëherë, përveç asaj të Tebukut, kur me urdhërin e të
Dërguarit të All-llahut xh.sh abstenoi. (41). Ai në të gjitha ato luftëra luajti rolin kryesor
dhe jashtëzakonisht ishte i sukses-shëm. Secili hulumtues, duke e parë jetën e Imam
Aliut a.s e veçanërisht luftërat që zhvilloi ai, e pamundur është të mos përmendet dhe të
potencohet heroizmi i tij, dhe sakrifica e tij vetëmohuese. Vetëm heroizmi si cilësi nuk
ishte karakteristikë dalluese e tij, por përdorimi i këtij heroizmi në rrugën e All-llahut
xh.sh, në xhihad ishte përcaktimi i tij strategjik e i pashoq. Aspekti më i rëndësishëm i
heroizmit të tij ishte përkushtimi i tij i plotë ndaj All-llahut xh.sh dhe sakrifica në
rrugën e All-llahut xh.sh. Besimi i Aliut a.s në All-llahun xh.sh ishte motivi i vetëm i
heroizmit të tij, dhe që historia e Islamit e ka shënuar në faqet e saja më të ndritura dhe
ngjashëm si për të, nuk është shkruar për askënd tjetër. (42)
- Shumë nga udhëheqësit eminent arab nuk i flisnin popullit të thjeshtë për
rrethanat e shumta të luftërave, për dobësitë apo humbjet, të cilat kishin të bëjnë me
Imam Aliun a.s (përkatësisht i kishin pësuar nga Imam Aliu a.s, vërej e përkth.), ngase
shënimet historike janë tejet të qarta dhe decide kur flasin për atë që qëndrueshmëria
dhe vendos-shmëria e tij e pashembullt kanë dalë në spikamë në cilat do rrethana
qofshin, qoftë kur muslimanët kanë ndejtur bashkë në luftime me të, apo e kanë lëshuar,
përkatësisht e kanë lënë vet, në disa çaste betejash. Ky fakt mund të shpjegohet vetëm
nëpërmjet cilësive të Imam Aliut a.s, i cili ishte shpërblyer me besimin e vërtet, duke u
mbështetur vetëm në ndihmën e të Madhit Zot. Ai i shërbente vetëm All-llahut xh.sh
dhe asgjë tjetër nuk pranonte përveç Tij, All-llahut të Madhëruar. Përveç kësaj, Imam
Aliu a.s posedonte përkatësisht ishte i pajisur me guximin, vendos-shmërinë,
paluhatshërinë dhe fisnikërinë.

VËSHTRIMI ISLAM NDAJ IMAM ALIUT A.S

- Askush tjetër asnjëherë, në historinë e Islamit nuk ka fituar vlerë dhe madhështi,
përkatësisht nuk ka zënë vend të çmuar, ashtu siç ka zënë Imam Aliu a.s. Ndaj nisur nga
kjo, del si imperativ porosia që kërkohet prej pasuesve, që atë (Imamin, vërej e
përkth.) ta çmojmë, ta duam dhe ta ndjekim ç’do gjurmë të jetës së tij. Kur’ani i
Madhnueshëm, tradita dhe tekstet autotentike historike si dhe librat e ndryshëm, me
rrëfime të vërteta, të cilat duke e lavdëruar dhe ngritur lart pozitën e Imam Aliut a.s,
shkëlqejnë si madalje në gjoksa, të cilat shërbejnë për të spikatur dhe vënë në pah
rregullat dhe urdhërat, duke i obliguar muslimanët që ta ndjekin dhe pasojnë rrugën e
tij. Nga shpërblimet që Imam Aliu a.s ka marrë nga All-llahu i Lartësuar dhe
Pejgamberi i Tij a.s mund të përmendim mbase edhe atë të fundit : »… All-llahu ka për
qëllim që nga ju, o familje e shtëpisë (së Pejgamberit) të largojë ndytësinë e
mëkateve dhe t’ju pastroj deri në skaj » (El-Ahzabë, 33)
- Komentatorët e këtyre ajeteve thonë se ky ajet ka të bëjë përkatësishtë i
dedikohet të Dërguarit të All-llahut xh.sh Muhammedit a.s, Imam Aliut a.s, hazreti
Fatimesë, Hasanit dhe Husejnit, të cilët, Pejgamberi a.s njëherë në një rast të gjithë së
bashku i mbuloi me jorganin e tij. Kur u shpall ky ajet, Ummu Seleme, bashkëshortja e
Pejgamberit a.s e pyeti Pejgamberin : » A bëj pjesë edhe unë në anëtarët e familjes » ?
Jo », u përgjigj Pejgamberi a.s » por ti je në rrugën e drejt » (43)
« E kush të kundërshton ty në çështjen e tij (Isait) pasi të është bërë e ditur e vërteta, ti
thuaj : »Ejani i thërrasim bijtë tanë dhe bijat tua, gratë tona dhe gratë tuaja, vetë ne dhe
vetë ju, mandej sinqerisht të lutemi për mallkim, dhe mallkimin e All-llahut ta hedhim
kundër gënjeshtarëve ! » (Ali-Imran, 61)
-Të gjithë mufesirët dhe komentatorët e hadithit pohojnë se ky ajet është shpallur kur
Pejgamberi a.s e dërgoi Imam Aliun a.s, Fatimenë, Hasanin dhe Husejnin, për ti takuar
të krishterët e Naxhranit, për shkak të mospaguajtjes së obligimit (xhizjes, vërej e
përkth.). Kur të krishterët e panë Pejgamberin a.s se vjenë bashkë me familjen e tij, ata
filluan të frikësohen dhe filluan të arsyetohen për mospagesën e tyre, dhe premtuan se
këtë oblogim do ta kryejnë për hir të rrespektit ndaj Pejgamberit a.s (44)
« Dhe ushqimin ua jepnin, edhepse vet e dëshironin-të varfërit, bonjakut dhe robit. »
Ne juve ju ushqejmë vetëm për hir të dashurisë ndaj All-llahut, nga ju nuk kërkojmë as
falënderime as lavdërime, ne i frikësohemi Zotit tonë, atë ditë kur fytyrat do të jenë të
errësuar dhe të mëzitura. »
Dhe atyre, atë ditë All-llahu frikën do t’ua largojë dhe mirëqenie e gëzim do t ‘u jep. »
(Ed-Dehr, 8-11).
- Njohësit e tefsirit dhe hadithit unanimisht pajtohen se këto ajete janë shpallur
për nderë të Aliut, Fatimesë, Hasanit dhe Husejnit a.s, kur Hasani dhe Husejni ishin të
sëmurë, ndërsa Aliu, Fatimeja dhe Fiddah (amvisja e tyre) u betuan ndaj All-llahut
xh.sh se do të agjërojnë tri ditë, nëse dy vogëlushat do të shërohen nga sëmundja e tyre.
Vogëlushat u shëruan ndaj ata të tre agjëruan.
- Para perëndimit të diellit, një ditë një i varfër trokiti në derën e tyre, dhe ata ia
dhanë një bukë prej elbit, të vetmen që e kishin. Të nesërmen, ditën e dytë sërish një
fukara trokiti në derën e tyre, dhe ata përsëri e ushqyen. Ditën e tretë të agjërimit të tyre,
një rob lufte gjithashtu kërkoi prej tyre ushqim, dhe ata ia dhan atë që e kishin.
Kështuqë, Kjo Familje a.s agjëroi tri ditë duke mos ngrënë asgjë, pos asaj që pinë vetëm
ujë. Për shkak të kësaj ngjarjeje, u shpallën ajetet fisnike, të cilët i lavdërojnë ata dhe
vepërn e tyre, duke ju treguar si shembull ndjekësve të tyre…
« A mos e konsideruat dhënien e ujit haxhinjëve dhe kujdestarinë ndaj Xhamisë së
Shenjtë, si besimin e atij që i besoi All-llahut dhe ditës së fundit dhe që luftoi në rrugën
e All-llahut ? Jo, ata nuk janë të barabarta te All-llahu. Popullin mizor All-llahu nuk e
vë në rrugë të drejtë. (Et-Tevbe, 19)
- Ndërsa, ky ajet i mësipërm u shpall kur Talha ibn Shejbe e lavdëroi Abbas ibn
Abdul-Muttalibin duke i thënë : »Unë kamë kompetenca më të mëdha ndaj Qabesë,
ngase unë jam përgjegjës për furnizimin e haxhinjve me ujë dhe çelësi i Qabesë është në
duart e mia. »
- Pikërisht në këto çaste Imam Aliu a.s qëlloi të kaloi pranë tyre dhe i pyeti :
« Me cka lavdërohesh ti » ? Kur e morri përgjigjen, Ai-Aliu a.s tha : » Kur isha
fëmijë, isha i zgjedhur, gjë që askush prej jush nuk është. »
« Çfarë është ajo » ?- e pyetën ata. Ai u përgjigj : » Unë i pari jam lutur në Islam, dhe
jam i pari që kam zhvilluar në rrugën e All-llahut. »
- Që nga ai çast, zbritja e ajeteve ishte lavdërim i dinjitetit të Imam Aliut a.s (46)
- Veç nderimit të madh të Imam Aliut a.s që i bën Kur’ani i Madhnueshëm, duke
rrespektuar traditën, Pejgamberi a.s fletë për të si vijon :
1. » Unë jam qyteti i diturisë, ndërsa Aliu porta e atij qyteti. » (47)
- Rresull-llahu a.s gjithashtu ka thënë, duke iu drejtuar Imam Aliut a.s :
2. ti je për mua ashtu siç ishte Haruni për Musanë a.s veçse pas meje nuk ka
pejgamber. » (48)
3. « Vetëm besimtarët do të duan ty, ndërsa dyftyrëshit do të urrejnë » (49)
- Në ditën e vëllazërimit të muhaxhirëve me ensarët, Pejgamberi a.s i tha Imam
Aliut a.s « Ti je vëllau im, ndërsa unë jam vëllau yt. Nëse dikush të pyet thuaji : » Unë
jam rob i All-llahut dhe vëlla i të Dërguarit të Tij. Nëse dikush këtë cilësi do t’ia
përshkruante vetes së tij, ai ka gënjyer. » (50)
- Këto ishin disa nga shembuj me të cilat është lavdëruar Imam Aliu a.s. Për
tekste të tjera lidhur me këtë çështje, duhet shikuar : »Fada’il Kamsah Min », « Al Sihah
Al Sittah », »Yanabi’u Al-Mevada », « Ahmed ibn Hanbel « , « Musned, » dhe Dala’il
Al-Sadik, »vepërn « Fadail Emirul Muëmininin » dhe argumentet e imamatit të tij

----------


## Shkodrani_79

VIRTYTET E IMAM ALIUT A.S

- Si burim i cili potencon të qenit besnik ndaj Imam Aliut a.s si udhëheqës të
muslimanëve, mund ta theksojm ajetin vijues:
« Mik (i afërt) juaji është vetëm All-llahu, është I Dërguari i Tij dhe ata që besuan e që
falin namazin dhe japin zeqtin duke bërë rukuë (duke qenë respektues) ». (El-Maide,
55)
- Komentatorët e Kur’anit thonë se ky ajet posaçërisht është shpallur për Imam
Ali ibn Ebu Talibin a.s duke pohuar se ai detyrimisht mbetet si imam, autoritet
ideologjik, dhe lider politik e shoqëror I komunitetit.(51)
- Kjo ështa shpallur atëherë kur Imam Aliu a.s e nxorri unazën e tij prej gishti
duke u falur dhe ia dha një fukaraje si sadaka. Ajeti u shpall tamam në këtë rast të
rëndësishëm dhe e vërtetoi imamatin e Imam Aliut a.s.

FJALIMI-HUTBEJA NË « GHADIR »

- Ky është fjalimi, që i Dërguari i All-llahut xh.sh ua mbajti muslimanëve në
vendin e quajtur « Ghadir Khum », në kthimin e tij nga haxhi i fundit prej Mekës, për të
cilin Bera bin Azibi thotë : » Ne erdhëm me Pejgamberin a.s në vitin e tij të fundit të
haxhit, në vendin, ku ai thirri gjithë popullin në një namaz të përbashkët, »dhe më pas iu
drejtua popullit me këto fjalë :
« A jam ndaj jush më tepër përhjegjës ndaj jush se sa ju vetë? »
« Po »- iu përgjigjën të pranishmit.
- Atëherë Pejgamberi a.s e ngriti dorën e Aliut a.s dhe tha :
« Ai është evlija, mbrojtësi i të cilit jam unë. All-llahu xh.sh e mbroftë secilin të cilit
ai- (Imam Aliu a.s, vërejt e përkth) i është evlija. All-llahu qoftë armik i atij që është
armik i Imam Aliut a.s. »(52)
- Apo, në përputhje me thënien e Ahmed ibn Hanbelit, kur Pejgamberi a.s ka
thënë : Çfarëdo qoftë përgjegjësie që kam unë, ka gjithashtu edhe Aliu. O Zot !
Ndihmoji atij që e ndihmon atë, ndërsa bëhu armik i atij që është armik i tij ». (53)
- Pejgamberi-Muhammedi a.s ka thënë :
« Aliu është me të Vërtetën ashtu siç është edhe e Vërteta me të. Ata (Ali dhe e
Vërteta, vërejt e përkth) nuk do të ndahen gjersa Aliu nuk më bashkangjitet…(ndërron
jetë, vërejt e përkth)…(54)
- Në një rrëfim tjetër, duke iu drejtuar Ammar ibn Jasinit, Muhammedi a.s i tha : »
dhe sikur i gjithë populli të shkojë një lugine, ndërsa Aliu tjetrës, shko luginës që shkon
Aliu, mos u bazo në popullin… »(55)
- Pejgamberi a.s gjithashtu ka thënë : » Secili pejgamber ka pasur zëvendësin dhe
trashëgimtarin… » (56)
- Kjo që u theksua më sipër, është vetëm një pjesë nga veprat e vërtetuara islame,
të dëshmuara nga të gjithë muslimanët. (57).

PERIUDHA E HILAFETIT

- Pejgamberi a.s u shpërngul në Ahiret me kokën në krahët e Imam Aliut a.s.
Shkoi tek All-llahu xh.sh mu në kohën kur akoma brengosej për Thirrjen dhe popullin.
- Kjo dëshmohej gjatë vizitës së tij që ua bërri varrezave « Baki », në kohën e
sëmundjes së tij të pashërueshme, kur pranë varreve u shpreh : »Es selamu Alejkum,
Ehlul-Kabur (banorë të varrezave). Gëzohem që jeni ndryshe prej popullit që do t’u
vijnë trazira si netë të errëta prej pasuesve të tyre të parë dhe të fundit ». (59)
- Ai pandërprerë kërkonte nevojën e përmabajtjes pas dy gjërave më të
rëndësishme, Librit të Madhnueshëm-Kur’anit dhe ndjekjes së familjes së Pejgamberit
a.s (60)
- Në çastet e fundit të jetës së tij, ai kërkonte që t’i sjellin një letër dhe penë, që në
të t’i shkruajë popullit çka duhet të ruhet nga haresa, dhe që të mos kthehet në rrugë të
shtrembër pas ndrimit jetë të tij. (61)
- Këto dhe shinjat e tjera, qartë tregojnë se Pejgamberi-Muhammedi a.s brengosej
për ardhmërinë dhe zhvillimin e Islamit dhe forcimin e komunitetit përpara sfidave dhe
trazirave që do të pasonin më vonë. Para se shpirti i Muhammedit a.s ta lëshojë trupin e
tij të pastër, Imam Aliu a.s dhe anëtarët e Familjes së tij filluan përgatitjet rreth
xhenazes së tij.
- Në ndërkohë, ensarët dhe disa prej muhaxhirëve mbanin një mbledhje në
« Thakifa benu Said El-Ensarrij », për të caktuar trashëgimtarin i cili do ti udhëheq më
tutje muslimanët. Pas një debati të gjatë dhe diskutimi të ashpër në një atmosferë të
tendosur, nën zërat e ashpër dhe grindjeve, hazreti Omer ibn Hatabi, tentonte të fitojë të
pranishmit për betimin e tij në dhënien e besimit për Ebu Bekrin si halif dhe
trashëgimtar të Pejgamberit-Muhammedit a.s, dhe kërkonte që një gjë të tillë ta bëjnë
edhe ata, ashtu siç e bëri vetë ai (62).
- Imam Aliu a.s asgjë nuk dinte për atë që po ndodhte, por lajmi i erdhi nga
zhurma që ishte shkaktuar kur populli e kishte lëshuar « Thakifa benu Said-in » dhe
ishte nisur drejt Xhamisë së Pejgamberit a.s. Imam Aliu a.s dhe Familja e tij akoma
ishin të zënë rreth përgatitjes së trupit të Pejgamberit-Muhammedit a.s i cili u mbajt tri
ditë pa u varrosur, me qëllim që ndjekësit e tij edhe më tej ta shohin.(63). Kështuqë
Imam Aliu a.s besonte në të drejtën e tij legjitime për hilafetin, duke mos e dijtur se
çfarë po ngjet jashtë. Gjersa Imam Aliu a.s ishte i zënë me përgatitjen e xhenazes së
Pejgamberit a.s të pranishmit në « Thakifa benu Saida » pranuan propozimin e Omer
ibn Hatabit për pranimin e Ebu Bekrit si halif të muslimanëve.
- Duke marrë parasysh faktin se Imam Aliu a.s dhe Familja e tij, nuk ishin të
pranishëm në atë zgjedhje, nukme dhanë bej’atin (betimin) për halifin e posazgjedhur.
Krahas Imam Aliut a.s dhe Benu Hashimëve, edhe një numër bukur i madh i disa
muslimanëve eminentë dhe as-habëve besnikë nuk ia dhanë bej’atin (besimin) e tyre.
Mes tyre ishin :
1. Abbas ibn Abdul-Muttalibi
2. Utbe ibn Ebi Lehebi
3. Selman El-Farisiju
4. Ebu Dherr El-Giffariju
5. Ammar ibn Jasiri
6. El-Mukdadi
7. El-Ber’a ibn Azibi
8. Ubej ibn Kabi
9. Saad ibn Ebi Vekasi
10. Talha ibn Abdullahu
11. El-Zubejri
12. Hudhejme ibn Thabiti
13. Farva ibn Amr el-Ensariu
14. Halid ibn El-As El-Amaviu
15. Saad ibn Ubejde-ja
16. El-Fadl ibn Abbasi. (64).
- Ai vetë atëherë u tërhoq nga shoqëria dhe iku larg nga njerëzit dhe zënkat e tyre,
ndaj për gjastë muaj zëri i tij nuk u dëgjua në të ashtuquajtërën « periudh të
ndarjes »(65).
- Incidentet e atëhershme që vërtetë po ngjanin, e rrezikonin dhe e vunë Islamin
në rrezik, aq më tepër që mu në këtë periudhë, filluan të paraqiten pejgamber të
rrejshëm e të vetëshpallur nëpër Gadishullin Arab, siç ishin » Musejleme El-Kedhabi,
Talha ibn Huvejlid El-Affaku, Si’ah ibn El-Harth De’alah, e të tjerë, të cilët seriozisht i
shkaktonuan dëm Islamit.
- Njëkohësisht, paralel me këtë, munafikët filluan të forcohen në Medine, si dhe
pushteti i tyre, ndërsa nga ana tjetër romakët dhe persianët filluan të vënë jurtha për
muslimanët. (66) Pas gjithë këtyre, filluan të paraqiten grupime dhe klane të ndryshme
si rezultat i betimit të Tjekifes.
- Marrja e Aliut a.s me çështjen e hilafetit ishte në përputhje me interesin e
Islamit, në interes të mbrojtjes së vetvetes dhe unitetit të muslimanëve, e në
kundërvënien përkatësisht ndalimin e ndarjes-coptimit të shoqërisë në grupacione dhe
në vënien me përkushtim të realizimit të synimeve madhore Islame, për të cilat ai luftoi.
Në një nga letrat e asaj kohe, Imam Aliu a.s kështu i përshkruante rrethanat e
atëhershme :
« Dhe tani ! All-llahu i Lartësuar e dërgoi të Dërguarin Muhammedin a.s si
parlajmërues për të gjitha botërat, dhe dëshmitarë për të gjithë pejgamberët. Kur
Pejgamberi-Selamet e All-llahut qofshin mbi te dhe mbi familjen e tij !- u shpërngul në
Ahiret, muslimanët filluan të ndahen pas vdekjes së tij. Pasha All-llahun ! Kurrë nuk më
është dukur dhe as që kam menduar se arabët pas tij do të largohen nga përfaqësuesit e
Shtëpis së tij të Pastër, e as që do të më tëhuajsojnë mua pas tij. Por befas pashë njerëzit
të cilët e rrethonin njeriun duke iu betuar. E mbaja shtrënguar dorën e betimit, gjersa
fillova të shoh se si njerëzit me të madhe braktisnin Islamin, duke thirrur në
shkatërrimin e fesë së Muhammedit-Selamet e All-llahut qofshin mbi te dhe mbi
Familjen e tij !- Atëherë fillova të frikohem se, nëse nuk i ndihmojë Islamit dhe
pasuesve të tij, dhe nëse në të paraqiten ndasi dhe përçarje, atëherë fatkeqësia do të jetë
më e madhe se sa humbja e pushtetit tuaj, e cila, shikuar në cilindo aspekt është
afatshkurtër, pas së cilës gjithçka kalon ashtu siç kalon famitja (vegimi) apo siç
shkapërderdhen retë. Ndaj pranoj në këto rrethana të qëndroj, gjersa gënjeshtra nuk
shpartallohet dhe shkatërohet, dhe gjersa feja nuk arrinë paqenë dhe sigurinë. » (67).
- Mirëpo, zëri i Imam Aliut a.s filloi të dëgjohet vetëm atëherë kur pyetej rreth
ndonjë mendimi. Ai përpiqej në këtë relacion ta kahëzojë jetën islame në përputhshmëri
me mësimet e të Dërguarit të All-llahut xh.sh dhe urdhërave më të larta të Kur’anit të
Madhnueshëm. Në ndjekjen e përpiktë të mësimeve të historisë së jetës së Imam Aliut
a.s lehtë dhe menjëherë vërehen qindra situata dhe ndodhi gjatë qeverisjes së hilafetit të
Ebu Bekrit, halifit Omer dhe halifit Osman, që ai-Aliu a.s i sqaronte dhe i zgjidhte
plotësishtë në përputhshmëri me mësimet islame.
- Të tre halifët kërkonin mendimin dhe këshilla prej Imam Aliut a.s në çdo
rrethanë kur gjendja vërtet ishte ngushtë dhe pa shtegdalje. Nga gjithë kjo shihet
veprimtaria e tij si udhërrëfyes gjatë eliminimit të zbatimit të Islamit, njohës i fortë i të
cilit ishte vetë ai, dhe dhënia e mendimeve të tij udhëheqëse, të cilat qartë na e
prezentojnë personalitetin e tij idealeve të larta islame. Roli i tij konstruktiv ishte
padyshim tepër domethënës, që argumentohet në shumë shembuj gjatë udhëheqjes së tri
halifëve para tij.

HILAFETI I EBU BEKRIT

- Ebu Bekri mendoi njëherë t’i sulmojë romakët. Gjatë konsultimit me ithtarët e
tij, këto të fundit hamendeshin të jepnin mendimin e tyre.
- Kur u këshilluan me Imam Aliun a.s ai, qartë iu përgjigj :
« Nëse e bën atë (luftën, vërej e përkth), do të jesh fitimtar ».
- Ebu Bekri ishte i kënaqur nga përgjigja e tij, dhe iu drejtua me fjalët :
« Ti vërtet je në gjendje të japish këshillë të mirë, » dhe pas kësaj përgjegjësinë e
udhëheqjes ia besoi Halid ibn Seidit. (68)
- Me një rast tjetër dëshironte ta dënoj një pijanec, mirëpo ky i fundit iu përgjigj :
« Unë kam pirë, por ama nuk e ka dijtur se është e ndaluar ». Ebu Bekri dërgoi një
njeri që të pyes se çfarë duhet të bëjë, përkatësisht si të veproj, Emirul-Muëminini Ali
ibn Ebu Talibi a.s u përgjigj :
« Lejoi njeriut që t’i gjejë dy musliamnë të besueshëm, një ensarij dhe jë prej
muhaxhirëve, që të pyeten, në qoftë se dikush prej tyre e ka lajmëruar për ajetin e
ndalimit të alkoolit apo e ka njoftuar përkitazi me këtë çështje sipas urdhëresës së
Pejgamberit-Muhammedit a.s. Nëse ato dy njerëz dëshmojnë se ky njeri nuk ka qenë i
njoftuar, atëherë thuaji që më kurrë të mos e bëjë një gjë të tillë dhe lëshoje të shkojë ».
- Halifi veproi tamam kështu dhe e vërtetoi se njeriu e ka fol të vërtetën , ndaj
edhe e liroi njeriun (69).
- Muhammedd el-Munkadiri rrëfen se Halid ibn Velidi i shkroi një letër Ebu
Bekrit, se si e ka takuar një arab i cili ka kryer marrëdhënie intimedhunshëm me një
njeri tjetër, ndaj Ebu Bekri shkurtimisht i informoi disa prej ithtarëve të Muhammedit
a.s ndërmjet të cilëve edhe Imam Aliun a.s, i cili ia kumtoi fjalët më të rrepta : » Ky
është krim i paparë ndonjëherë, përpos asaj që njëherë e ka kapluar popullin e Lutit. Ju e
dini se si All-llahu xh.sh i dënoi ata. Mendoj se ky mëkatar do të duhej të privohet nga
jeta. (70). Ebu Bekri i shkroi Ibn Velidit që të veprojë kësisoji, pra ta dënojë me vdekje.
- Udhëheqësi suprem i të krishterëve bashkë me një numër të njerëzve të tij, i
parashtroi disa pyetje Ebu Bekrit. Halifi dërgoi një njeri për ta thirrë Imam Aliun a.s me
qëllim që ky i fundit të përgjigjet. Ky njeri e pyeti Imam Aliun a.s si duket fytyra e Zotit
dhe ku gjendet Ai. Aliu a.s urdhëroi të bëjnë ca drurë para se ai të vijë. Atëherë filloi ta
ndez zjarrin, dhe kur u ndez flaka , Imam e pyeti udhëheqësin krishter :
« Më thuaj ku është ana e përparme e këtij zjarri « ?
- I krishteri u përgjigj se në të gjitha anët, është ana e përparme. Imam
Aliu a.s i tha :
« Kësaj flake që njeriu e bëri, askush nuk është në gjendje ta dijë se ku është ana e
përparme, ndaj edhe për Krijuesin nuk mundemi të themi, përveç asaj se All-llahut i
takojnë edhe Lindja edhe Perëndimi, dhe nga do që të kthehesh, ti je-gjendesh përpara
All-llahut xh.sh dhe përpara Atij asgjë nuk është e fshehur. (71)
- Perenadori romak e dërgoi përfaqësuesin e vet tek Ebu Bekri, duke ia
parashtruar pyetjen se cili është njeriu që asnjëherë nuk ka shpresa se do të hyjë në
Xhennet. Nuk i është frikësuar All-llahut ndaj edhe nuk i është lutur. Asnjëherë nuk
është përkulur. E han coftinën dhe pin gjakun. Dëshmon për ngjarje të cilat kurrë s’i ka
parë, e don fitnen (përçarjen) dhe e urren të Vërtetën. Ebu Bekri u konsultua me Imam
Aliun a.s dhe në përgjigjen e tij tha :
« Ky njeri është rob i mirë i All-llahut xh.sh. Ai nuk ka shpresuar në Xhennetin,
ndërsa Xhehennemit nuk i është frikësuar, por All-llahut i është frikësuar. Ai kurrë nuk
është frikësuar nga « padrejtësia » e Zotit, përkundrazi ai është frikësuar nga drejtësia e
Tij. Ai nuk është falur e as që ka rrënë në gjunjë në xhenazet. Ai han prej kafshëve
brinore, peshkun dhe mëlçinë e bardhë. Ai e don pasurinë dhe familjen. Fëmijët e juaj
dhe familja janë fitneja e juaj… »
« Ai ka dëshmuar se ekziston Xhenneti dhe Xhehennemi, të cilët kurrë nuk i ka parë,
ndërsa e ka urrejtur vdekjen e cila është realitet » (72) Këto ishin disa aspekte të rolit të
tij në përparimin e Islamit, gjatë qeverisjes së Hazreti Ebu Bekrit, si dhe kjo na e
pasqyron urtësinë e tij të jashtëzakonshme që posedonte dhe përdorte tamam në situatat
kur duhej dhënë gjykim të drejtë rreth dukurive dhe gjërave të ndryshme.

----------


## Shkodrani_79

HILAFETI I OMER IBN EL-HATTABIT

- Sikundër hazreti Ebu Bekri, edhe halifët tjerë kërkoni mendimin dhe këshillën e
Aliut a.s në situatat delikate. Kështu, kur Omer ibn El-Hattabi donte ta sulmojë
Perendorinë Romake, ai u konsultua me Imam Aliun a.s i cili e këshilloi që ai vetë
(d.m.th hazreti Omeri, vërej e përkth) të mos i prijë ushtrisë, por e këshilloi :
« …Cakto udhëheqës me përvojë që t’i prijë ekspeditës dhe t’i vëjë nën komandën e
tij gjithashtu ushtarët me përvojë, të cilët sukses-shëm mund t’i kundërvihen cilësdo
rrethanë qoftë dhe të cilët kanë përvojë në luftë. Nëse All-llahu xh.sh ua dhuron atyre
fitoren, ti do ta arrrijshë synimin tënd. Por, nëse në të kundërtën ata e humbasin luftën,
ti do të mbetesh në vendin ku duhet t’i ndihmohet shtetit Islam. (73)
- Njëherë në arkën shtetërore erdhën një sasi shumë e madhe të hollash nga
Bahrejni. Omeri ua shpërndau muslimanëve, duke mbajtur një sasi rezervash në arkën e
shtetit. Ai i thirri Ensarët dhe Muhaxhirët dhe i pyeti se çfarë të bëjë me tepricën e të
hollave, ata u përgjigjën :
« O Emirul Muëminin ! Ne e dijmë se tepër je i zënë me punët tona, ndaj kjo edhe
nuk të le të qënrosh pran familjes, tregëtisë dhe punës tënde vetjake, ndaj merri ato
rezerva për vete ».
- Omeri iu drejtua Imam Aliut a.s dhe e pyeti :
« Çfarë thua ti në këtë ? »
« Ata veçmë tu përgjigjën- i tha Imam Aliu a.s
« Ti më thuaj mua »- sërish iu drejtua Omeri.
- Atëherë Imam Aliu as. U përgjigj :
« Përse e morre mbi vete dyshimin dhe e lëshove qetësinë dhe sigurinë » ?
- Atëherë Imam Aliu a.s i rrëfeu një ngjarje të ngjajshme nga jeta e Pejgamberit-
Muhammedit a.s dhe në fund i sugjeroi që këto rezerva t’u shpërndajë fukarave.
« Unë të këshilloj që nga ato asgjë të mos marrish, por gjithë ato shpërndajva
fukarave. »- i tha Imam Aliu a.s.
- Halifi Omer tha : » Pasha All-llahun, ti ke të drejtë. » (74)
- Ibn Abbasi citon se si Omer ibn El-Hattabi ka thënë :
« Unë nuk do ta lë atë pasuri në Qabe. Unë do ta nxjerr atë prej aty dhe do ta
shpenzojë në rrugën e All-llahut, pra në rrugën e hajrit. »
- Imam Aliu a.s e dëgjoi këtë. Ndaj, Omeri e pyeti » Pasha Zotin, çfarë thua ti në
këtë ? Nëse ti më trimëron unë ashtu do të veprojë. »
- Imam Aliu a.s i tha : » Si do mundje që atë të na japish neve, kur pronari i saj
është njeriu qëë do të vijë në fund të kohës « (kështu ai mendoi në Imam Mehdiun a.s)
(75)
- Sikur të kishte vepruar ndryshe, Omeri do të shpallej fajtorë, ngase e ka prekur
pasurië e Qabesë.
- Ebu Ubejde ibn Xherrahu dhe Berah ibn Raman El-Kalbi i shkruan Omerit : »
Këtu në Sham popullin e pin verën. Ne kemi dënuar nja dyzet prej tyre, por mendojmë
se kjo nuk do të na sjell dobi. »
- Omeri e pyeti popullin, kurse Imam Aliu a.s i tha : Unë jam i mendimit se duhet
t’i dënojmë me gjobë siç përshkruhet ai që nuk i dëgjon urdhërat, d.m.th me shtatëdhjetë
të rëna. Ngase nëse njeriu pin verë ai vetëm llomotitet, e me këtë ai nuk bënë
çrregullim. »(76)
- Kështuqë Omeri e morri në konsideretë këshillën dhe i shkroi Ebu Ubejdes, se si
të njëjtën gjë ta zbatojë në Sham (Dmask).
- Tregohet se një natë Omer ibn Hattabi pa se si një burrë dhe grua (kurvëri). Të
nesërmen në mëngjes ai i tha popullit : »Nëse Udhëheqësi sheh se si bëjnë zina një
burrë dhe grua, dhe ai i dënon ata ashtu siç e ka përshkruajtur Sheriati, çfarë thoni ju në
këtë ? »
- Të pranishmit u përgjigjën : »Ti je Imam (Udhëheqës) » ! Por, Imam Aliu a.s iu
drejtua Omerit me këtë fjalë :
« Ti nuk ke të drejtë një gjë të tillë ta bësh, ngase me një akt të tillë ti do ta kishe
dënuar vetveten tënde. All-llahu nuk është i kënaqur me këtë punë, nëse për këtë nuk
dëshmojnë katër dëshmitarë. »(77)
- Omeri një kohë bukur të gjatë e la mënjanë këtë ngjarje, ngase ishte i
vetëdijshëm dhe e kuptonte se përcaktimet e Sheriatit edhe për të që është Emirul-
Muëminin, vlejna njësoj sikur edhe për muslimanët e tjerë. Ndaj, sërish përkitazi me
këtë çështje e pyeti popullin, i cili përsëri iu përgjigj si më parë, kurse edhe Imam Aliu
a.s prap qëndronte në përgjigjen e mëparshme.
- Halifi Omer, më në fund pranoi mendimin e Imam Aliut a.s.
- Pas miratimit të Ibn Sirinit, Omer ibn El-Hattabi e pyeti popullin : »Sa gra mund
të ketë robi » ? Më pas u kthye kah Imam Aliu a.s dhe i tha : »Unë e pyes njeriun që
mban veshur xhybenë (d.m.th Imam Aliun a.s) ? »
- Imam Aliu u përgjigj : »Dy » !
- Pas marrjes së Shamit nga ana e muslimanëve, Ubejde ibn Xherrahu e mblodhi
popullin dhe filloi t’i pyes a të shkohet në Bejtul-Makdis (Jerusalem) apo në Kisarij.
- Muadh ibn Xhebeli, propozoi që t’i shkruajnë Emirul-Muëmininit Omerit për
këtë çështje. Kur hazreti Omeri e lexoi letrën, u këshilluan me muslimanët në mesin e të
cilëve ndodhej edhe Imam Aliu a.s i cili tha : »Thuaji njeriut tënd të bëjë sulm me
ushtrinë e tij në drejtim të Jerusalemit. Pas marrjes, atëherë mund të shkohet në drejtim
të Kisrasë, e cila do të pushtohet pas Bejtul-Makdisit Insha-All-llah ! Kjo është ashtu siç
ka thënë vetë Pejgamberi a.s »
- Omeri tha : »Në rregull është gjithçka që ka caktuar Resulull-llahu, dhe ti ke të
drejtë o Ebul-Hasan. »(79)
- Atëherë i shkroi Ebu Ubejdes të veprojë ashtu siç u tha Imam Aliu a.s.
- Pas fitores së muslimanëve ndaj Persianëve, gjatë qeverisjes së Omerit, Omeri
bëri marrëveshje me pasardhësit e Muhammedit a.s rreth rajonit të Kufes.
- Disa prej tyre i thanë : » Ta ndajmë këtë hapësirë mes nesh . »
- Hazreti Omeri atëherë pyeti për mendimin e Aliut a.s, i cili u përgjigj : » Nëse ju
e ndani këtë sot, nesër nuk do të mbetet asgjë për ata që do të vijnë pas nesh. Ndaj,
lëshoi ata ta caktojnë tokën në dobi të tyre, dhe në këtë rast do të ketë edhe për ne edhe
për ata që do të vijnë pas nesh. »
- Halifi Omeri i tha Aliut a.s :
« Mund që All-llahu atë ta bëjë të mirë. Ke të drejtë. » (80)
- Historiani Taberijn në vepërn e tij »Tarih » (« Historia »), citon Seid ibn
Musejbin se ka thënë : » Omer ibn El-Hattabi e tuboi popullin ta llogaritin kalendarin
Islam » ?
- Në këtë pyetje, Imam Aliu a.s u përgjigj :
« Prej ditës kur Pejgamberi i All-llahut u shpërngul prej idhujtarëve të Mekkës. »
(d.m.th nga Hixhreti, vërejt e përkth)
- Omeri e pranoi një propozim të tillë që koha të fillojë të llogaritet nga ajo
ngjarje, pra viti i Hixhrijj. (81)
- Këto ishin disa cilësi që e karakterizonin personalitetin dhe veprat e Imam Aliut
a.s gjatë periudhës së hilafetiti të hazreti Omerit.

HILAFETI I OTHMAN IBN AFFANIT

- Tradita Islame gjithashtu përmend një numër buku të madh të ngjarjeve, të cilat
dëshmojnë për urtësinë dhe drejtësin e Aliut, gjatë kohës së qeverisjes halifti Othman.
Shembujt e mëposhtëm, këtë e ilustrojnë më së miri :
1. Një burrë plak u martua me një virgjëreshë. Ajo mbeti me shtatëzënë, ndërsa
plaku filloi ta akuzojë për tradhëti bashkëshortore, duke pohuar se ai nuk ka fjetur
organikisht me të.
- Othmani e pyeti gruan : » Ky plaku a ta ka marrë virgjinitetin ? » Jo » - u
përgjigj ajo. Atëherë asaj Othmani i caktoi dënimin e paraparë me Sheriat.
- Mirëpo, Imam Aliu a.s pati vërejtje në këtë, duke thënë : » Gruaja ka dy hapje ;
njërën për pastrimin mujor (menstruacionet) dhe tjetrën për urinim. Sipas gjitha gjasave
plaku plaku ka nxjerrë mjaftë spermë kështuqë sperma e tij ka mbërijtur në hapjen e saj
të menstruacioneve dhe kështu ajo ka ngelur shtatëzënë.
- Plaku pohoi se, duke thënë : »Unë jam zbrazur mbi organin e saj, por jo gjer në
atë masë sa t’ia virgjinitetin asaj. »
- Imam Aliu a.s tha : » Shtatëzënia ka ngjarë nga kjo, ndaj edhe fëmiju është i tij,
dhe mendoj se ai është dashur të dënohet. » (82)
2. Një as-hab i rëndësishëm i Malikut, duke e cituar Bajah bin Badr Juhamiun, i tha
halifit Othman ( Zoti qoftë i kënaqur me të) se një grua ka mbetur shtatëzënë para
martesës, ngase ajo ka lindur fëmijë vetëm gjashtë muaj pas shtatëzënisë. Halifi Omer e
dënoi me gurëzim (rexhm), por Imam Aliu a.s : » Nëse ajo ta thotë të kundërtën, në
pëjtim me librin e All-llahut (Kur’anin), ajo do të fitojë ngase All-llahu i Lartësuar
thotë : »… në mbajtjen e fëmijut dhe largimin e tij nga të ushqyerit (ghidhënies) ka
tridhjetë muaj… dhe All-llahu poashtu thotë : » Nënat duhet t’i ushqejnë fëmijët e tyre
dy vite të plota, e cila (kohë) mjafton për ata që plotësisht dëshirojë ti ushqejnë.
- Kështuqë dy vjet janë periudhë e të ushqierit, ndërsa gjashtë muaj mund të jenë të
shtatzanisë. Othmani atëherë tha : » Lëshojeni të shkojë ! » (83)

PËRMBYLLJE E SHKURTËR


- Këto që u përmendën ishin vetëm disa shembuj të përgjegjësisë së madhe, të
cilat i kishte mbi vete personaliteti dhe figura e Imam Aliut a.s e që duhej t’i shpjegonte
gjatë periudhës së tri halifëve, të colët shpesh-herë i drejtoheshin për konsultim rreth
dhënies së përgjegjeve dhe gjykimit vendimtar për ndonjë çështje. Ai e ka theksuar se
një gjë të tillë e ka bërë për hir të lidhjes së fortë që ka pasur me Muhammedin a.s dhe
porosinë e tij që ta ruajë unitetin Islam dhe ta mbrojë Islamin nga shtrembërimet dhe
devijimet e ndryshme.
- Halifi i dytë (Omer ibn El-Hattabi) tepër i çmonte veprat e Imam Aliut a.s dhe
gjithnjë në këtë frymë synonte t’i jetësojë mendimet e tij.
- Disa herë e ka falënderuar dhe lavdëruar, si dhe me plotë dëshirë i pranonte
këshillat e tij. Në situata të ndryshme, nuk ngurronte ta përmend këtë, ndaj edhe është
shënuar se ai (Omeri, vërejt e përkth) ka thënë : » E lus All-llahun të më mbrojë nga
shoqëria ku nuk je ti, o Ebul-Hasan »(84) dhe « Të mos ishte Aliu, Omeri do të ishte
shkatërruar. » (85)

----------


## Shkodrani_79

SHËNIME

1. Ansab el-Ashraf 2:170 ; El-Balazri
2. Ansab el-Ashraf 2:177 ; El-Balazri
3. Sharh- komentimi i Nehxhul-Belaga (Shtegu i Elokuencës) 4:561 ; Ibn Ebi Hadid; Dar Ehja El-
Kutub Arabi Kajro/Egjipt.
4. Manakib Ali ibn Ebi Talibi (a.s):7, Ibn Magazili;
5. Keshf El-Gima 1:60, El-Arbali, El-Kitab El-Islami;
6. El-Fusul El-Muhima :14; Ibn Sabag El-Meliki-El Sharh Nehxhul-Belaga 1:151, Ibn Ebi Hadid
7. Bihar El-Envar 35:18, Mexhlisi
8. El-Fusul-El-Muhima :14 ; Ibn Sabag El-Meliki-Sharh Nehxhul-Belaga 1:151, Ibn Ebi Hadid
9. Sira Ibn Hisham :263, Ulema ibn Hisham ; Dar ehja’el-turas el-arabi, Bejrut. Bihar El-Envar
35:44 ; Maxhlisi (Hadithi është përcjellur nga vepra « Kanz El-Umal » nga Mutaki El-Hudi) Sharh
Nehxhul-Belaga 1:15 ; Ibn Ebi Hadid
10. Sharh Nehxhul-Belaga 1:15 ; Ibid
11. Shahr Nehxhul-Belaga 1:15, njësoj (Hadithi është përcjellur nga vepra e ulema El-Balazri dhe
Isfahani)
12. Nehxhul-Belaga :300, komenti i Dr. Subhi Salijj, Bejrut 1967.
13. Ali ibn Ebi Talib (a.s) 1:39 ; Abdulfettah Maksud, dijetarë eminentë i El-Az-harit, Kajro
Egjipt.
14. Nehxhul-Belaga 2:137, komenti i Muhammed Abduhusë, Kajro.
15. Nehxhul-Belaga 2:137, njësoj.
16. Tarihul-Hulefa: 185 ; Xhelaluddin Abdurrahman Es-Sujuti El-Shafij.
17. el-Mustadrik 3:136 ; El-hakim El-Nisaburi. Tarihul Kebir 2:81 ; Hatibi El-Bagdadi-Hiljetul-
Evlija 1:66 ; Ebu Nuajm.
El-Sira El-Halabija 1:268 ; Taberi.
El-Sira El-Nebevijj 1:173 ; Zejni Dahlan.
18. El-Sira El-Nebevijje 1:259 ; Ibn Hisham.
19. El-Kafi 8:399, Kulejni
- Mustadrik El-Hakim 3:111 ; El-Hakim el-Nisaburi
- Zahair El-Ukba :60, Ulema Muhibulddin El-Taberi
- El-Rijad El-Nadira 2:158, Muhibulddin El-Taberi
- Kitab Sifin :100 ; Naser Ibn Huzahem
- Vepra El-Gadir 3:221-240 ; Abdul-Husejn El-Amini En-Nexhafi.
20. Musned Ibn Hanbeli 1:111, 159, Ahmed ibn Hanbel
- El-Sirah El-Halabija 1:381 ; Taberi
- Kanz El-Umal 13:114 ; El-Mutaki El-Hindi
- El-Irshad :11 ; Mufid
- El-Murada’t :124 ; Abdul Husejn Sherafuddin (Këtë hadithë e transmetojnë në veprat e tyre : Ibn
Is-haku, Ibn Xheriri, Ibn Ebi Hatimi, Ibn Murdavajhi, Ebu Nuajmi, dijetari Bejhekiu në veprat Sunen dhe
Delail ; El-Salabija dhe Taberiu në tefsirët e tyre.
21. El-Kalem Fi El-Tarih 2:24 ; Ibn Esir
- Fikh El-Sirah:102 ; Muhammed El-Gazali
22. (Njësoj sikur në numrin 9)
23. Tarih El-Taberi 2:217 ; El-Taberi
- El-Kamel fi El-Tarih 2:22, dijetar dhe i njohur
- Ibn Esir El-Sira El-Halebija 1:381, dijetari Taberi
- Musned Ibn Hanbeli 1:111, Imam Ahmed Ibn Hanbeli
- Kanz El-Umal 13: hadhithi nr. 36371 (Këtë hadith e transmetojnë Bejhekiu në Sunen dhe
Delail ; El- Sal’abi dhe Tabeiu në komentimet përkatësisht tefisët e sures së Kur’anit Ash-Shuara)
24. Bihar El-Envar 19:3, Mexhlisi ;
- Tabakat Ibn Saad 1:173, 192
- Sira Ibn Hisham 1:399-404-Ibn Hisham,
- Ujun El-Ahbar 2:151, Ibn Kutejbe
- Tarih Ibn Kethir 3:84, 96, 97, Ibn Kethiri
- El-Sirah El-Halabija 1:343, dijetar Taberi,
- El-Kausel Fi El-Tarih 2:36, ulema Ibn Esir,
- El-Gadir 7:363-366, dijetar Abdul-Husejn El-Amini El Naxhafi.
25. Bihar El-Envar 21:62, Mexhlisi
- Tabakat Ibn Saad 4:23, Ibn Saad.
- Asad Ibn Gaba 1:287, Ibn Esir
- Sherh Nehxhul-Belaga 3:407, Ibn Ebi Hadid
- El-Bidaje ve En-Nihajai 4:256, Ibn Kethir-El-Istiab 1:81, Ibn Kethir El-Istiab 1:81, Ibn Abdel
Bari
- Makatil El-taberiju:10, Ebu Feraxh El-Isfahani
26. Bihar El-Envar 21:63, ulema Mexhlisi
27. Tarih El-Taberi 2:222, ulema El-Taberi
- Tarih Ibn Assaker 1:284, Ibn Assaker
- El-Mustadrik El-Hakim 2:622, El-Hakim El-Nisaburi
- El-Gadir 7:367 ; Abdul-husejn El-Emini El-Naxhafi
- Kashf El-Gama 1:16, Arbili
28. El- Mizan (Komentimi i Kur’anit të Madhnueshëm) 9:80 filozofi Muhammed Husejn El-
Tabatabai
29. El-Mizan 9:80, po ashtu
30. Ajn El-Shia’t 1:237, Muhsin El-Amin El-Amili
31. El-Fusul El-Muhema , 52 Ibn Sabag El-Maliki
32. Ansab El-Eshraf 2:91,94 El-Balazri
- Mustedriku i dy sahihëve 3:111, El-Nisai
- Tabakat Ibn Saad 3:15, Ibn Saad
33. El-Magazi 1:152, El-Vakidi
34. Tarih El-Taberi 3:17, El-Taberi
- El-Sirah En-Nebevija , 3:134, Ibn Hisham
- Dalael Es-sidk 2:357, Muhammed Hasan El-Muzafer
- Hajat (jeta) e Emirul Muëminin Ali ibn Ebi Talibi (a.s) :236, Sejjid El-Sadr
- El-Irshad : 52, Mufid
35. Es-Sira En-Nebevijjeh 2:122, Zejni Dahlan
- Mustedriku në dy sahihët 3:32, El-Nisai
36. Mustedriku në dy sahihët 3:32, (ky sahih është transmetuar nga Sufjan El-Theurijju)
- Tarih (Historia) Bagdadi 3:19, Hatibi Bagdadi
37. El-Irshad : 58, Mufid
- El-Sirah En-Nebevijj 2:112 Zejni Dahlan
38. Ansab Al-Ashraf 2:93, 94, El-Balazri (ky hadith transmetohet nga Ebu Hurejrja dhe Ibn Abbasi)
- Hasais (cilësit) Imam Ali ibn Ebi Talib a.s :9
39. El-Sirah En-Nebevijj, Zejni Dahlan
40. Sirah Er-Resul 1:279, Muhsin El-Amini
- Tefsiri Al-Mizan :10, komentimi i sures At-Tevbe ajeti 25.
- El-Irshad :74, Mufid
41. Ansab Al-Ashraf 2:92, El-Balazri
- Mustedreku në dy sahihët 3:111, dijetari Ibn Saadi.
- Tahzib Al-Tahzib 3:475, Ibn Hudr El-Ashkalani
- El-Fusul El-Muhema 2:309, Ibn Sabag El-Meliki
- Kthehuni në literaturën e veprës (veçoritë e të pestëve- familja e Pejgamberit a.s në gjashtë
Sahihët 2:309)
42. Tarih El-Hulefa :118, Sujuti
43. Mustedrik El-Hakim 3:147, El-Hakim El-Nisaburi
- Sunen El-Bejheki 2:149, El-Bejheki
- Sunen El-Tirmidhi 2:209, Tirmidhi
- Tahzib Al-Tahzib 2:297, Ibn Haxher El-Askalani
- Fadail El-Hamsa fi sahih El-Sitte 1:270.
44. El-Fusul El-Muhemma :25, Ibn Sabag El-Meliki
45. Kashaf 2: kapitulli : » Shkaku i zbritjes së ajeteve kur’anore
- Madman El-Bejan, kapitulli tefsiri i Sures Ed-Dehr, Tabrusi
- El-Ukud El-Farid 3:42, Ibn Abdarbahu
- El-Rijad El-Nadira 2:207, taberiu
- El-Mizan 20:132, Muhammed Husejn Tabatabai
- Kashf El-Gamma 1:302, El-Arbali
- El-Gadir 3:107, Abdul-Husejn El-Amini En-Nexhafi
46. Tefsiri i Kur’anit të Madhnueshëm 10:59, Taberi
- Esbab En-Nuzuli (Shkaqet e Shpalljes) :182, El-Vahidi
- Komentimi i Kur’anit të Madhnueshëm 8:91, El-Kutubi
- Komentimi i Kur’anit të Madhnueshëm 4:422, Er-Razi
- Komentimi i Kur’anit të Madhnueshëm 2:211, El-Hazem
- El-Dur El-Mensur 3:218, Sujuti
- Xhenaibu El-Mevada :93, El-Kanduzi El-Hanefi
47. Mustedriku i dy Sahihëve 3:126, dijetari El-Nissai
- Kanz El-Umal 6:401, dijetari El-Mutaki El-Hindi
- Assad El-Gaba 4:22
- Tarih Bagdadi 4:348, ulema Hatibi Bagdadi
- Fadail El-Hamselfi el-Sihah el-Sitta 2:250
48. Musnedi i Ibn Hanbelit 1:174, Imam Ahmed Ibn Hanbel,
- Musned Ebi Davud 3:280, Ebi Davudi
49. Sahih Tirmidhi 5 ; Kapitulli « manakib Ali ibn Ebi Talib a.s »
- Musned Ahmed ibn Hanbel 6:292, Ahmed Ibn Hanbeli
- Mustedreku në dy Sahihët 3:128, Nissai
- Fadail El-Hamsa fi El-Sihah Es-Sitte 2:209
50. Sahih Tirmidhi 5 : kapitulli » Cilësit e Imam Ali ibn Ebi Talibit a.s »
- El-Hasais :3,18 Nissai
- Mustedriku në dy Sahihët 3:14, El-Hakim El-Nisaburi
- Musned ibn Hanbeli 1:159, Ahmed Ibn Hanbel
51. Tefsiri i Kur’anit të Madhnueshëm 6:165, Taberiu
- Asbab En-Nuzul :148, El-Vahidi
- Tefsir Ebu Barakut El-Nasafi 1:496, Ebu Barakut En-Nesafi
- Tefsiri i Kur’anit të Madhnueshëm 3:461, El-Nisaburi
- El-Svavaik El-Muhreka :25, Ibn Haxh El-Askalani
- A’jan El-Shiat 1:368 « Dar Et-Tearuf » Bejrut
52. Sahih Ibn Maxhe :12, Ibn Maxhe
53. Musned Ibn Hanbeli 4:281, Ahmbed Ibn Hanbel
- Kanz El-Umal 1:48, Mutaki El-Hindi
- Mustdriku në dy Sahihët 3:109, El-Hakim El-Nisaburi-Mexhmaul-Zavaid 9:103,109 ; El-
Hajthemi
- El-Gadir 1:213, Abdul-Husejn El-Amini El-Naxhefi
54. tarih Bagdad 14:321, Hatibi Bagdadi
- Mexhmual-Zavaid 7:235, El-Hajthemi
- Kenz El-Umal 6:157, Mutaki El-Hindi
- Ali ve Vasija :13, Nexhmuddin Xhefer ibn Muhammed El-Askeri
55. Tarih-Bagdadi 13:186, Hatibi Bagdadi
- Mexhmual Zavaid 7:238, El-Hajthemi
- Kanz El-Umal 6:155, Mutaki El-Hindi
- Manakib Ali ibn Ebi Talib :57, El-Havarizmi
56. Xhanabiul-Mevada :79, kapitulli : »Porositë e të Deërguarit Muhammedit a.s, Imam Aliut a.s si
mbrojtës ».
- Mexhmual-Zavaid 9:113, El-Hajthemi
- Kanz El-Umal 6:154, ulema Mutaki El-Hindi
- Zahair El-Ukba :71, ulema El-Taberi
- Ali ve Vasija (Aliu dhe porositë e Muhammedit a.s) :194 Nexhmuddin el-Askeri (ky hadith është
përmendur në këto vepra  :e mira/e keqja: izan El-I’tiad, El-Zahabija, El-Sa’ali, Sujuti, Kunuz El-daka’k, Dajlavije,
Manakib, Ahmed Ibn Hanbeli)
57. Kush dëshiron t’i thellojë njohuritë për këtë çështje le t’u referohet veprave në vijim :Xhanaibu
El-Mevaida, El-Kanduzi El-Hanefi, El-Fusul El-Muhema, Ibn Sabag El-Maliki, Fadail El-Hamsa fi El-
Sihah El-Sittah, Fejruzi Abadi, Musned Ibn Hanbel-Imam Ahmed Ibn Hanbeli, El Murad’at, Abdul
Husejn Serafudin, Ali ve Vasija Nexhmuddin El-Askeri…
58. Musned Ibn Hanbeli 2:300, Ahmed Ibn Hanbel
- Zahair El-Ukba :72, Muhibuddin El-Taberi
- Ali ve Vasija :206-211, Nexhmuddin el-Askeri
59. Sunen En-Nissai 4:93, Nissai
60. Kanz El-Umal 1:44, Mutaki El-Hindi
- Musned Ibn Hanbeli 5:182-189, Ahmed Ibn Hanbel
- Mustedrik në dy Sahihët 3:148, El-hakim El-Nisaburi
61. Sahih El-Buhari 1:39, El-Buhari
- Sahih Muslim 3:259, Muslim
- Musned Ibn Hanbeli 1 : kapitulli i porosive të Pejgamberit a.s
62. Tarih El-Taberi , El-Taberi
- Tarih ibn Ethir, Ibn Ethir
63. Sahihul-Buhari 5:8, Buhari
- El- Sakifa , ulema Muhammed Rida El-Muzafer
- Sherh El-Nahexh, Ibn Ebi Hadid
64. El-Ukd El-Farid 4:259-260, Ibn Abd Rabahu, botimi i dytë.
- Abdullah Ibn Sab’a 1:105, Murteda el-Askeri
- Sherh Nehxhul-Belaga 1:131-134, Ibn Ebi Hadid El-Mua’tezili, botimi i parë, Egjipt.
- El-Gadir 7:76-77 ;5:370-371 ; Abdul-Husejn El-Amini El-Naxhafi
- Muruxh El-Zahab 2:301, Mes’udi
- Assad El-Gabba 3:222, Ibn Ethir
- Tarih El-Taberi 3:208, Taberi
- El-Kamil fi Et-Tarih, 2:325-331 Ibn Ethir
- Tarih El-Jakubi 2:103-105 El-Jakubi
- Semt El-Nuzum El-Avali 2:244, Abdul-Melik El-Mekki
- El-Sirah El-halabija 3:356
65. El-Sakifa :160, Muzafer, Bejrut, 1973
66. El-Maraxhat :302, Abdul-Husejn Sherafuddin El-Amili
67. Nehxhul-Belaga : letra nr. 62 Imam Ali ibn Ebi Talibit a.s bashkësia Islame, Zagreb 1994
68. Tarih El-Jakubi 2:111, El-Jakubi
69. Manakib Familja e Ali ibn Ebi Talibit a.s 2:356 Ibn Sharh Esh-Shvab
70. Ali ve El-Hulefaa :63, Nexhmuddin El-Askeri
- Kanz El-Umal 3:99, Mutaki El-Hindi
71. Ali ve Hulefa’a : 60, Nexhmuddin El-Askeri
- Kada Emirul Muëminin Ali ibn Ebi Talib a.s :86, Tastari, botimi i dytë El-A’lami, Bejrut
72. Manakib i Fmiljes së Ali ibn Ebi Talibit a.s 2:358, Ibn Sherh El-Ashvab
73. Ali ve El-Hulefa :83 ulema Nexhmuddin El-Askeri
- Musned Ahmed Ibn Hanbeli 1:94, Ahmed ibn Hanbel
- Kanz El-Umal, 7:147, Mutaki El-Hindi
74. Shiko në Nehxhul-Belaga
75. Kanz El-Umal 7:147 Mutaki El-Hindi
- Sharh El-Meuta 4:25, El-Zarkani
- Ali ve El-Hulefa :98, Nexhmuddin El-Askeri (Ky fjalim gjendet në veprat : Suneni i Bejhekiut
dhe Tarihu i Taberiut)
76. Kanz El-Umal 3:96, Mutaki El-Hindi
- El-Futunat El-Islamijja 2:482, Zejni Dehlan
- Ali ve El-Hulefa: 9, Nexhmuddin El-Askeri
77. Manakib i Familjes së Ali ibn Ebi Talibit a.s 2:370, ulema ibn Shehr Ashvab
78. Ali ve El-Hulefa :133, Nexhmuddin El-Askeri
79. Ali ve El-Hulefa :239 njësoj
80. Tarih El-Taberi, 2:253, Taberi
- Ali ve El-Hulefa :240, Nexhmuddin El-Askeri
(Ky fjalim gjendet edhe në vepart vijuse  :breshka: anz El-Umal, Mutak El-Hindi; Tarih El-jakubi; El-Jakubijje;
Mustedriku në dy Sahihët; El-Hakim En-Nisaburi; El-Kamil fi Et-Tarih, Ibn Ethiri etj)
81. Manakib i Familjes së Ali ibn Ebi Talibit a.s 2:371; ulema Ibn Shahr Eshvab
- Axhaib Ahkam Emirul-Muëminin :43; Muhammed ibn Ali El-Komi
82. Mankib i Familjes së Ali ibn Ebi Talibit a.s 2:371, Ibn Shehr Ashvab
- Tefsir Ibn Kethir 4:57; Ibn Kethir
- Sunen El_bejheki 7:442, El-Bejheki
83. Ed-Dur El-Mensur 3:144 Sujuti El-Shafi
- Siretu ulema Omer Ibn Hattab; 106 Ibn Kijjim El-Xhevzijj
- El-Futuhat El-Islamijjeh 2:486, ulema Zejni Dahlan
- Mankib i Familjes së Ali ibn Ebi Talibit a.s 2:361, Ibn Shahr Eshvab
- El-Gadir 6,7 El-Amini En-Nexhafi
84. Faraid Es-Samtajn 65, kapitulli; El-Hamavini Esh-Shafi
- Manakib i Familjes së Ali ibn Ebi Talibit a.s 15, El-Hamavini
- Kifajat Et-talib :96, El-Kani Esh-Shafi.

----------


## pejani34

OTHMANIN dhe ALIUN r.n. e kan mbyt havarixht ,ku sufit e sodit i perkrahin plotesisht.

----------


## Shkodrani_79

po ti Pejan kuj i perket??

----------


## pejani34

> po ti Pejan kuj i perket??


musliman  elhamdylilah

----------


## toxic47

> OTHMANIN dhe ALIUN r.n. e kan mbyt havarixht ,ku sufit e sodit i perkrahin plotesisht.



Sa keq me çene bidatçi, Allah na ruaj nga njerezit si ju.

Imam Aliu k.s u vra nga Karixhite pabesisht teksa po binte ne sexhdxe ne namazin e sabahut ne xhamine e madhe te Kufes, Abd-al-Rahman ibn Muljam beri shpaten me helm dhe e goditi me 19 Ramadan 40 AH. Imam Aliu k.s urdheroi djemte te bijte e tije qe te mos I sulmojne Karixhite nese Ai mbijeton, e nese vdes denimi per te mallkuarin Abd-al-Rahman ibn Muljam  do te ishte vetem nje e goditur me shpate, sikurse ai e goditi Imam Aliun k.s. Imam Aliu k.s. nderroj jete dy dite pas me 21 Ramadan 40 A.H  dhe Imam Hasani k.s. I dha denimin siç e porositi Imam Aliu k.s. 


   Ps.  Ne ate kohe Imam Aliu k.s. ishte ne lufte me te mallkuarin Muawiyah I

----------


## toxic47

@pejani34   ju jeni pasuesit e Muawiut te mallkuar, I cili me mish e me shpirte luftoi kunder Ehli-bejtit, kur e moren kalifatin te mallkuarit e fisit te Beni Umejes filluan nje fushate te ashper kunder familjes se Muhammedit s.a.w.s. Jezidi I mallkuar I biri I Muawiut te mallkuar vrau  Husseinin k.s. se bashku me 72 luftetare, ne mesin e te cileve kishte edhe femije dhe gra. Nuk eshte qudi qe ju selefi/vehabi e rryma tjera radikale hudhni vrere nga goja per familjen e Muhammedit s.a.w.s.  InshAlla do shihemi ne diten e gjykimit dhe aty e shofim se kush eshte ne rrugen e drejte, Neve qe respektojme familjen e Pejgamberit tone Muhammed s.a.w.s I cili na porosity para se te vdiste (O ju popull, ju kam lene dy gjera shume te rendesishme ne jete pas vdekjes sime, Kuranin famëlarte dhe familjen time Ehli-Bejt, kush nga ju qe ecen me keto dyjat, do te jete I lartesuar ne kete bote dhe ne ahiret)
Apo do shofim se nese jeni juve ne rrugen e drejte dhe perkrahni dhe citoni verberisht Muawiun e Jezidin, apo ata "dijetaret" e juaj qe ecin ne rrugen e Muawiut.

Elhamdulilah qe kam linde ne nje familje qe kemi bay'ah nga pasardhesit e Pejgamberit tone te ndritur Muhammed paqja dhe meshira e Allahut qofshin mbi te, familjen e tije dhe te gjithe ndjekesit e rruges se Ehli-Bejtit. Amin

----------


## toxic47

Citoj Shkodranin ne postimin me larte

Sipas dijetarit, Sujutiut, në vepërn e tij »Tarihul-hulefa » (Historia e
 halifëve), Imam Aliu a.s ato dyer i ka mbajtur me një dorë, kështu duke ju ju mundësuar
 luftëtarëve të vet kalim në anën tjetër të hendekut. Pas fitores, Pejgamberi-Muhammedi
 a.s e përqafoi Imam Aliun a.s dhe e puthi në ballë duke i thënë :
« Ali ! U frikësova se muslimanët ty do të rrepsektojnë siç të krishtertët e rrespektojnë
 Jezusin. Dëshiroj të them për ty gjithçka që ke bërë për muslimanët, duke të rrespektuar
 dhe duke e parë pluhurin në këmbët e tua. Ky është një rrespekt i denjë dhe ka hije të të
 them se ti je pranë meje, e unë jam pranë teje. Ti je i rëndësishëm për mua ashtu siç jam
 edhe unë për ty, ashtu siç ishte Haruni për Musanë. Ti lufton për të mirën time dhe ti do
 të jesh i afërti im në Ditën e Gjykimit. Ti do të jesh me mua në burimin e Kevtherit.
 Armiqësia ndaj teje, njëherit paraqet armiqësi edhe ndaj meje. Lufta kundër teje është
 luftë kundër mua. Miku yt është edhe mik imi. Siguria jote është edhe siguria ime. Trupi
 yt njëherit është edhe trup imi, ashtu siç është gjaku yt edhe gjak imi. Kush të pendohet
 ty është njësoj sikur të më pendohet mua. E vërteta gjendet në mendimin tënd, zemrën
 tënde si dhe gjuhën tënde. Ti beson në All-llahun, ashtu siç besoj edhe unë. Unë do të
 lutem nëpërmjet udhëzimeve, me të cilat miqtë e tu do të jenë të shpërblyer në qiej,
 ndërsa armiqtë e tu do të ghykohen në Xhehennem » (39).



E kush tjeter perveq Muawiut luftoi kunder Hz.Ali k.s. ?

----------


## Ciarli

Aliun e vrane djajte dhe havarixhet punonin qorrazi per djallin njerezor qe nuk ishte Muvavija, por duke ndjekur stilin e tyre te djajve duhet te kete qene ndonje keshilltare i larte me fytyre kafshe, si gjarper apo derr. Djajte ishin te llojit Ifrit dhe banore te vjeter te tokes por te mbyllur brenda DNA-se se tyre dhe qe tani rrojne brenda amerikaneve deri ne diten e gjykimit kur do te leshohen dhe do te asimilojne njeriun e tyre. Umeri kishte Ifrit dhe gjithe jetes se tij vuante nga gjaknxehtesia kurse Ibliset rrojne lart dhe prane Mbreterve apo Mafiozeve te medhenj si keshilltare sepse jane mendjemedhenj dhe mendojne se Zoti nuk ben dot pa mendjen e tyre dhe keta i perbuzin djajte por jo ne stilin e Zotit por i neverisin dhe poterosin duke dhene keshilla-urdhra te tmerrshme asgjesimi.

----------

